# Personalausweis soll digitaler werden - und teurer



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Personalausweis soll digitaler werden - und teurer*

						Der Personalausweis soll nach dem Wunsch des Bundesinnenministeriums noch digitaler werden und einen Schlüssel zur Übertragung auf ein Handy bekommen. Um die Hälfte soll die bislang hinter den Erwartungen zurückgebliebene Nutzung der digitalen Indentifikation gesteigert werden. Doch es gibt auch Probleme, darunter die Kostenspirale. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Personalausweis soll digitaler werden - und teurer*


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Hakt's noch?


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Hakt's noch?


Man kann sich nicht auf der einen Seite beschweren, dass DE in der Digitalisierung hinterherhinkt, und auf der anderen Seite jegliche Neuerung in dem Bereich verurteilen. Das ist zwar ebenfalls ziemlich deutsch, hilft aber am Ende auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Darknesss (10. Februar 2021)

> Die Entwicklung ist natürlich mit *J*osten verbunden


Solang das wenigstens nichts kostet ist das doch gut 

Ansonsten ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die das mal weiter ausbauen wollen, ist schlichtweg der feuchte Traum jedes Geheimdienstes.
Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der digitale Ausweis zum Handykauf/-nutzung und weiterem gebraucht wird.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2021)

Freu mich schon auf die ersten Mißbrauchsfälle, denn bei unseren Digitalkaspern

weiß ich genau, was am Ende dabei heraus kommt. Vom Handyverlust mal abgesehen...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Hakt's noch?


Prinzipiell sind Tauschgeschäfte "Geld gegen weniger Zeit im Umgang mit Behörden" eigentlich eine sehr gewollte Sache. Wie viele würden wohl drastisch höhere Steuern zahlen wollen, wenn dafür Papierkram in allen Verwaltungsbereichen jährlich sinken und nicht an einer anderen Stelle durch Mehrbelastung ersetzt werden würde.

Skeptisch sollte man hier allerdings sein: Ich sehe nicht, dass eine Garantie für tatsächliche Zeitersparnisse gegeben ist. Vieles, was in den papierlosen Bereich wandert, ufert dabei völlig aus. Das darf natürlich nicht geschehen. Datensicherheit (auch im Sinne von Überwachung) und künstliche Technik-Beschränkungen sind das nächste Thema.

Ich gehe aber weder davon aus, dass das toll noch eine Katastrophe werden wird, sondern unterm Strich ziemlich enttäuschend belanglos.


----------



## fire2002de (10. Februar 2021)

ich lach mich jetzt schon kaputt... digitaler Ausweis aber ein Ablaufdatum.... Bürokratie senken wollen aber alle Dokumente mit ablauf daten versehen... willkommen im digitalen Zeitalter in Deutschland...


----------



## DBqFetti (10. Februar 2021)

Unternehmen digitalisieren sich um Kosten zu sparen und für den Verbraucher günstiger zu werden.


----------



## Ganjafield (10. Februar 2021)

Ein Ausweis zu dem man verpflichtet wird und dazu auch noch mit Ablaufdatum, dürfte nie etwas für den Bürger kosten. Egal ob Analog oder Digital.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

Darknesss schrieb:


> Solang das wenigstens nichts kostet ist das doch gut
> 
> Ansonsten ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die das mal weiter ausbauen wollen, ist schlichtweg der feuchte Traum jedes Geheimdienstes.
> Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der digitale Ausweis zum Handykauf/-nutzung und weiterem gebraucht wird.


Und wozu genau???

MfG


----------



## onlinetk (10. Februar 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht auf der einen Seite beschweren, dass DE in der Digitalisierung hinterherhinkt, und auf der anderen Seite jegliche Neuerung in dem Bereich verurteilen. Das ist zwar ebenfalls ziemlich deutsch, hilft aber am Ende auch nicht weiter.


Denke Ihm geht es um die Kosten. Mir war neu das der Ausweis mittlerweile 37€ kostet. Früher gab es einen Reisepass für Kinder, mit 16 der erste Perso war kostenlos. 

Behörden sind das aller letzte geworden. Kassieren Bearbeitungsgebühren, erhöhen Gebühren und fahren den Service zurück. Seit Corona hat hier seit einem Jahr kein Rathaus oder Bürgerbüro mehr auf. Zulassungsstelle nur noch mit Termin und ewig lange Wartezeit, dann gibt man seine Unterlagen am Eingang ab und wartet im strömenden Regen oder bei minus 15 Grad 2h draußen. Müllabfuhr kommt auch nicht mehr weil es schneit und auch die haben die Gebühren erhöht. 

Den ist das scheißegal in der Politik. Die Lebenserhaltungskosten und "Service" Gebühren gegenüber Kumunen steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr. 

Da wirbt das Finanzamt im Radio das die Regierung für uns alle den Soli abgeschafft hat und wir soviel mehr Geld im Portmaneie haben. Dafür gibt das Finanzamt Geld für Radio Werbung aus, warum? Auf der anderen Seite wird zeitgleich der Spritpreis um 15 Cent pro Liter erhöht (CO2 Abgabe) Da bringt es das auch 8€ Soli zu sparen. 

Der Witz an dem Ausweis ist auch noch das du 40€ zahlst wovon du nicht mal Eigentümer bist, Eigentum ist die Bundesrepublik von deinem selbst bezahltem Ausweis.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (10. Februar 2021)

Ich könnt mich wegschmeißen wenn ich den Blödsinn hier lese.
Mal schauen wann die ersten der Schreiberlinge in meiner Behörde auftauchen...


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

onlinetk schrieb:


> Denke Ihm geht es um die Kosten. Mir war neu das der Ausweis mittlerweile 37€ kostet. Früher gab es einen Reisepass für Kinder, mit 16 der erste Perso war kostenlos.


Schon lange.^^


onlinetk schrieb:


> Behörden sind das aller letzte geworden. Kassieren Bearbeitungsgebühren, erhöhen Gebühren und fahren den Service zurück. Seit Corona hat hier seit einem Jahr kein Rathaus oder Bürgerbüro mehr auf. Zulassungsstelle nur noch mit Termin und ewig lange Wartezeit, dann gibt man seine Unterlagen am Eingang ab und wartet im strömenden Regen oder bei minus 15 Grad 2h draußen. Müllabfuhr kommt auch nicht mehr weil es schneit und auch die haben die Gebühren erhöht.


Also ich bin froh das man immer mehr digitalisieren kann und ich nicht mehr stundenlang wegen "Kleinigkeiten" zum Amt muss. Die Digitalfunktion des Ausweises muss man ja auch nicht nutzen. Wirtschaftlich macht es nun mal keinen Sinn "mehrere" Varianten herzustellen.^^


onlinetk schrieb:


> Den ist das scheißegal in der Politik. Die Lebenserhaltungskosten und "Service" Gebühren gegenüber Kumunen steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr.


Was kritisierst du hier eigentlich Ämter oder Politik?


onlinetk schrieb:


> Da wirbt das Finanzamt im Radio das die Regierung für uns alle den Soli abgeschafft hat und wir soviel mehr Geld im Portmaneie haben. Dafür gibt das Finanzamt Geld für Radio Werbung aus, warum? Auf der anderen Seite wird zeitgleich der Spritpreis um 15 Cent pro Liter erhöht (CO2 Abgabe) Da bringt es das auch 8€ Soli zu sparen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass dein Finanzamt vor Ort Geld für Radiowerbung ausgibt. Du vermischt hier Behörden- mit Politikkritik im Allgemeinen.


onlinetk schrieb:


> Der Witz an dem Ausweis ist auch noch das du 40€ zahlst wovon du nicht mal Eigentümer bist, Eigentum ist die Bundesrepublik von deinem selbst bezahltem Ausweis.


Und war es vorher anders oder wo genau setzt die Kritik an? 

MfG


----------



## paladin60 (10. Februar 2021)

Ich warte nur drauf das man seinen Ausweis dann Jährlich erneuern muss für jeweils 100€, man könnte denken das sie draufhin arbeiten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Februar 2021)

Gerade handy sind unsicher
gegen einen elektrischen Ausweis hab ich nix aber bitte dann einen  der ohne Endgerät nutzbar ist
Quasi mit chip und per  optisch oder   eine speziellen einlese gerät für den PC.
Handys würde ich gar nicht erst in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Cobar (10. Februar 2021)

> Zum Jahreswechsel 2021 stieg der Preis von 28,80 Euro auf 37 Euro - ein Zuschlag von 28,5 Prozent. Der Gesetzgeber begründete das mit gestiegenen Produktions- und Personalkosten, obwohl laut Ministeriumsbericht die Kosten für das Thema Personalausweis stabil blieben.


Hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen, dass das Ding jetzt schon 37 Euro kostet. Keine Ahnung, wofür die so viel Geld für das bisschen Plastik verbraten und wieso das immer teurer werden muss.
Finde ich vollkommen übertrieben für etwas, das man angeblich unbedingt braucht und das vorgegeben ist.
Wie oft zeige ich das Ding vor? So einmal alle zwei bis drei Jahre vielleicht? Wenn überhaupt so oft...

Da soll der Bund den Kram auch selbst bezahlen, wenn es ein Muss ist, aber dann gehen ja wieder alle möglichen Steuern hoch, wenn man einmal damit anfängt. Kennen wir ja, wird ja sowieso alles dauernd erhöht, nur mein Gehalt steigt seltsamerweise nicht in gleichem Prozentsatz an...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2021)

Darknesss schrieb:


> Solang das wenigstens nichts kostet ist das doch gut





sinchilla schrieb:


> Wer ist Josten und ist er wirklich so schwer?



Wir bitten um Entschuldigung - das sollte natürlich Drosten heißen.   

Gefixt.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (10. Februar 2021)

What???


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

Wäre nicht eine tätowierte Nummer im Oberarm was sinnvolles...mit richtiger Zaubertinte, also künstlicher DNA.

Lustig wie einige hier noch den Blödsinn gutreden wollen, als wäre der Staat an unserem Wohl interessiert...allerdings nur in dem Maße, wie es für die Aufrechterhaltung seiner modernen Sklaverei vonnöten ist.

Der beste Viehtreiber hilft nichts, wenn die Herde rebelliert.

Gefährliche Gratwanderung gerade und dann heißt es wieder irgendwelche Idioten (egal aus welcher Ecke) würden die "Demokratie" untergraben, einige Politiker sehnen sich nach Zuständen wie in China oder Russland. Getreu dem Motto: Geb dem Deutschen eine Uniform...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mir noch schnell den "neuen" Ausweis austellen lassen, bevor die Fingerabdrücke Pflicht werden/wurden... der ist jetzt noch 9,5 Jahre gültig glaub ich... 

...und generell sag ich mal.... "Auf die schnelle...in die Mikrowelle..."

Sämtlichen Diktatoren der letzten 150 Jahre würden die Freudentränen in den Augen stehen, bei dem was heute die Leute einfach hinnehmen und es sogar auch noch geil finden....


----------



## Xviews1 (10. Februar 2021)

Digital über Smartphone ist der richtige Weg, haben andere Länder auch und dort heult keiner wegen Sicherheit rum


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (10. Februar 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht auf der einen Seite beschweren, dass DE in der Digitalisierung hinterherhinkt, und auf der anderen Seite jegliche Neuerung in dem Bereich verurteilen. Das ist zwar ebenfalls ziemlich deutsch, hilft aber am Ende auch nicht weiter.


Die Frage ist doch WO und zu wessen Gunsten wird die Digitalisierung vorangetrieben? 

Richtig, da wo es dem Staat nutzt...beim Rest? #Neuland!

Man erinnere sich an das Wahlversprechen 2018 mit 50 MBit für jedermann oder
jetzt das Wahlversprechen mit 1 GBit bis 2030. --> 

Man entsinne sich z.B. auch (wieder) an §13 etc.

Und nein, kompromisslose Digitalisierung ist NICHT überall  gut!


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sämtlichen Diktatoren der letzten 150 Jahre würden die Freudentränen in den Augen stehen, bei dem was heute die Leute einfach hinnehmen und es sogar auch noch geil finden....


Die "Deutschen" wurden halt schön kultiviert im Sinne der Interessen des Staates, da erblast Macron jedes Mal aufs neue und wünscht sich auch so eine brave Schafherde.

Die Franzosen bzw. das Volk hat da nämlich noch Eier, wo bei vielen von uns die Locken sitzen.

Da kann der Ludwig seine Frau und einige seiner Gefolgsleute ein Lied von singen, verlor er doch schlagartig an Körpergröße...in dem Sinne sollte man sich als Minderheit in Politik und co wohl überlegen wer die eigentliche Exekutive Macht hat, nämlich NICHT die Kasper in blau.



> Bei manchen der Schreiberlinge hier wird klar, 1 cm weit denken und dann wieder zufrieden einschlafen. Alles was man nicht versteht, durchschaut ist böse...
> 
> Natürlich ist ein differenzierter Diskurs nötig bei solch einem weitreichendem Thema, aber sicher nicht hier im Forum.


Dann kläre uns doch auf! Sicher lässt sich das nicht schnell abhaken und das ist auch gut so!

Denn jeder Einzelne soll für den geistigen Durchfall sehr, sehr weniger zahlen.

Weshalb sollte es nicht im Forum diskutiert werden dürfen? Der Bezug zu Hardware und co ist ja gegeben.


----------



## Govego (10. Februar 2021)

Schön wäre es, wenn man wählen könnte, ob man diese Funktion überhaupt nutzen möchte. Ein Großteil der Rentner mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## GEChun (10. Februar 2021)

Viel wichtiger wäre die Frage wozu?

Gibt doch bisher kaum Einsatzmöglichkeiten für den Digitalen Ausweiß. 
Und wenn man sich mal im Netz Ausweisen soll kriegste eh ne Mail - Bitte Foto des Ausweises neben dem Gesicht zu uns schicken und in der Behörde wo das passende Gerät steht, wird immer noch mit Papier und Stift gearbeitet, statt den Perso auf die richtige Stelle zu legen...

Das Problem ist also nicht der Ausweiß sondern die Nutzbarkeit die kaum bis gar nicht umgesetzt ist oder richtig genutzt wird.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Wäre nicht eine tätowierte Nummer im Oberarm was sinnvolles...mit richtiger Zaubertinte, also künstlicher DNA.
> 
> Lustig wie einige hier noch den Blödsinn gutreden wollen, als wäre der Staat an unserem Wohl interessiert...allerdings nur in dem Maße, wie es für die Aufrechterhaltung seiner modernen Sklaverei vonnöten ist.
> 
> ...


Kannst du die geschilderten Gefahren und Bedenken mal konkretisieren?

MfG


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

Xviews1 schrieb:


> Digital über Smartphone ist der richtige Weg, haben andere Länder auch und dort heult keiner wegen Sicherheit rum


Ja, in China heult keiner mehr. Da gibts was auf die Mütze. Die haben vieles von solchen Dingen.


----------



## NForcer (10. Februar 2021)

Medcha schrieb:


> Bei manchen der Schreiberlinge hier wird klar, 1 cm weit denken und dann wieder zufrieden einschlafen. Alles was man nicht versteht, durchschaut ist böse...
> 
> Natürlich ist ein differenzierter Diskurs nötig bei solch einem weitreichendem Thema, aber sicher nicht hier im Forum.



Dann bist Du aber einer, der nicht mal die 1cm schafft.

Es läuft so viel falsch in DE, und Du bist jemand, der das, so wie es klingt, auch noch favorisiert.

In diesen bescheuerten Corona Zeiten, da wird alles nur teurer und teurer, dann will man einem erklären, wie sinnvoll das doch ist etc..
Es ist eher dafür gedacht, den Bürger noch stärker in die Kontrolle zu nehmen, aber hey.. rede Dir nur weiter ein, daß alles so "geil" ist.



Xviews1 schrieb:


> Digital über Smartphone ist der richtige Weg, haben andere Länder auch und dort heult keiner wegen Sicherheit rum



Oh weh, andere Länder, Du meinst wie China.. dieser kommunistische Staat, der seine Bürger in allen Belangen
überwacht? Ja, daß möchtest Du haben? Dann bitte, geh nach China, da werden kommunistische Träume 
vollends erfüllt. Aber gut, in DE nimmt das ja auch immer weiter fahrt auf, von daher.


----------



## SimonG (10. Februar 2021)

Das gleiche Ministerium fordert verpflichtende Hintertüren in kryptographischen Verfahren und jetzt soll damit der Perso abgesichert werden? Das ganze packen wird dann auf unsere Smartphones, die wahlweise mit US-amerikanischen (Qualcomm) oder chinesischen Backdoors kommen (Huawei, MediaTek). Kann ja nicht schief gehen. Vielleicht laden wir gleich noch den russischen Geheimdienst ein, damit es fair bleibt.

Aber Hauptsache irgendwas digitalisieren. Wie es funktionieren soll wissen wir noch nicht, aber dafür jetzt schon was es kostet. Ist klar. Auf in die 5G-Gigabit-Cybergesellschaft!


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Dann kläre uns doch auf! Sicher lässt sich das nicht schnell abhaken und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> Denn jeder Einzelne soll für den geistigen Durchfall sehr, sehr weniger zahlen.
> 
> Weshalb sollte es nicht im Forum diskutiert werden dürfen? Der Bezug zu Hardware und co ist ja gegeben.


Ihr diskutiert aber nicht, ihr motzt nur rum. Nicht einer hat hier mal reelle Gefahren thematisiert, alles nur holes Sicherheitsbashing ohne Begründung.^^ Es wäre tatsächlich sehr hilfreich, wenn hier mal die Gefahren und Bedenken konkretisiert werden. Welche genau sind das und in wiefern werden diese sich praktisch negativ auswirken?

MfG


----------



## Malker (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Die "Deutschen" wurden halt schön kultiviert im Sinne der Interessen des Staates, da erblast Macron jedes Mal aufs neue und wünscht sich auch so eine brave Schafherde.
> 
> Die Franzosen bzw. das Volk hat da nämlich noch Eier, wo bei vielen von uns die Locken sitzen.
> 
> ...


Hinrichtungen die vor fast 250 Jahren geschehen sind auf die heutigen politischen und sozialen Gegebenheiten zu übertragen ist mutig. Die Nähe zur Reichsbürger, PEGIDA-Semantik würde ich mal auf den Prüfstand stellen. Typischer Fall von Wohlstandsbigmouth im Gamerchair.


----------



## JanJake (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe vor 16 Jahren schon gesagt das die Bundesregierung unter Merkel uns nur mist einbringt! 

Was ist?

Der nächste schrott wird beschlossen! 

Ich war damals noch hin den alten Perso holen, musste zwar 14€ bezahlen statt 8€, da es deutlich zu früh war, aber billiger als der neue dann! 

Jetzt habe ich leider den neuen aber ohne den ganzen Firlefanz! Wozu auch? Ich brauche es heute nicht und werde es in Zukunft nie brauchen! 

Fingerabdruck zwang ist auch einfach lächerlich! Noch leichter zu missbrauchen das Teil und noch viel leichter die Leute zu Kriminalisieren! 

Freie Meinungsäußerung gibt es schließlich nicht mehr! (C)lub (D)er (U)nternehmer regelt das schon!


----------



## Noofuu (10. Februar 2021)

Hauptsache es wird immer teurer , damals hieß es auch bei den Führerscheinen nein die bleiben so und nun wird man dazu genötigt einen neuen zu machen der Abläuft.
Was soll der neue Ausweis bringen es werden immer so komische und unnötige dinge beschlossen.


----------



## HomeboyST (10. Februar 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen, dass das Ding jetzt schon 37 Euro kostet. Keine Ahnung, wofür die so viel Geld für das bisschen Plastik verbraten und wieso das immer teurer werden muss.
> Finde ich vollkommen übertrieben für etwas, das man angeblich unbedingt braucht und das vorgegeben ist.
> Wie oft zeige ich das Ding vor? So einmal alle zwei bis drei Jahre vielleicht? Wenn überhaupt so oft...
> 
> Da soll der Bund den Kram auch selbst bezahlen, wenn es ein Muss ist, aber dann gehen ja wieder alle möglichen Steuern hoch, wenn man einmal damit anfängt. Kennen wir ja, wird ja sowieso alles dauernd erhöht, nur mein Gehalt steigt seltsamerweise nicht in gleichem Prozentsatz an...



Weshalb so viel Geld ?

Hast du die mal die Staatsverschuldung angesehen ? Die reale Inflation ?

Und selbst wenn es der "Bund" oder die "Länder" zahlen, macht es keinen Unterschied.
Viele verstehen wohl einfach nicht, dass Bund oder Länder keinen Wert erzeugen durch Arbeitsleistung o.ä.

Das Land ist pleite, die Eurozone ist pleite was bedeutet... die Meisten hier sind pleite, da nicht der "Staat" die Schulden Zahlt
sondern der "Bürger" sprich Bürge....  Und jetzt fragt euch alle mal weshalb so hart in diesem Bereich an der Digitalisierung gearbeitet wird, incl. digitalem Euro. 

Fakt ist eines, um so mehr Digitalisierung um so mehr Informationen für den Staat. Und dieser ist ganz heiß auf unsere Daten.
Postgeheimnis weg, Bankgeheimnis weg, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, automatisches Kennzeichenauslesen, Gesichtserkennungssoftware, weitere Videoüberwachung, Trackingsoftware auf den Handy, dazu jetzt noch Uploadfilter und an der Bargeldabschaffung  wird hart gearbeitet.

Und 90% nicken alles ab. Dazu werden die, welche sich öffentlich darüber aufregen Medial quasi hingerichtet.....

Mit Sorge beobachte ich die immer weiter voranschreitende Diktatur hier.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Dann kläre uns doch auf! Sicher lässt sich das nicht schnell abhaken und das ist auch gut so!


Auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen wurde, kann ich es ja mal versuchen...


fire2002de schrieb:


> ich lach mich jetzt schon kaputt... digitaler Ausweis aber ein Ablaufdatum.... Bürokratie senken wollen aber alle Dokumente mit ablauf daten versehen... willkommen im digitalen Zeitalter in Deutschland...


Ein Ablaufdatum ist aus mehreren Gründen sinnvoll, zumal es in der EU Pflicht ist, dass Ausweise grundsätzlich eine befristete Gültigkeit besitzen:
- Die Merkmale einer Person verändern sich auch als Erwachsener noch, insb. hinsichtlich Staatsbürgerschaft, Adressen und auch dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild. Selten auch mal der Wechsel des Geschlechts. Ein Ausweis, der 40 Jahre alt ist, kann im Zweifel den Sinn des Ausweises (die Identitsfeststellung) nicht mehr erfüllen
- Gerade digitale Ausweise benötigen ein Ablaufdatum aufgrund der technischen Entwicklung. Das betrifft sowohl Lesegeräte, Protokolle etc., aber insbesondere auch die IT-Sicherheit. Auch dedizierte Sicherheits-Software/Hardware hat nur eine begrenzte Lebenszeit bezüglich der notwendigen Sicherheitsaussage. Da Hardware auch nur begrenzt updatebar ist, muss einfach regelmäßig etwas "neues her". 10 Jahre sind btw. ganz schön lang für ein Sicherheitsprodukt, weshalb das BSI auch lieber 5 Jahre sehen würde.


Ganjafield schrieb:


> Ein Ausweis zu dem man verpflichtet wird und dazu auch noch mit Ablaufdatum, dürfte nie etwas für den Bürger kosten. Egal ob Analog oder Digital.


Über die Kostenfrage kann man sicher streiten. Fakt ist aber, dass ein Ausweis nunmal Kosten verursacht, zumal die Bundesdruckerei ein marktwirtschaftlich orientiertes Unternehmen ist. Da die Kosten ansonsten aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden müsste wäre ein "kostenloser" Ausweis immer Augenwischerei.


sinchilla schrieb:


> Eine Mitführpflicht des Ausweises gibt's schließlich nicht, obwohl einige Vollversager mit Ausbildung beim Staatsapparat gerne was anderes behaupten.


$1 des Personalausweisgesetzes regelt, dass jeder Bürger (ab 16. Jahren) einen gültigen PA _besitzen_ muss. Weiter hat jeder Deutsche die Pflicht, einen Ausweis auf Verlangen einer Behörde oder beauftragten Amtsträgers vorzulegen. Daraus ergibt sich keine Mitführungspflicht, aber durchaus der unangenehme Umstand, dass die Polizei dich zwecks Identitsfeststellung mit aufs Revier nehmen kann/muss, falls du dich nicht ausweisen kannst.


Govego schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn man wählen könnte, ob man diese Funktion überhaupt nutzen möchte. Ein Großteil der Rentner mit Sicherheit nicht.


Die zusätzliche Nutzung ist immer frei wählbar. Auch der mobilePA setzt, wie auch der "normale" PA auf 2-Faktor-Authentisierung bei der Freischaltung der sensiblen Datenfelder. Grundsätzlich wird auch niemand gezwungen sein Smartphone mit der mPA-Funktion aufzuwerten.
Und unterschätze mal die Rentner nicht  Ich habe in meiner Familie auch allen älteren Semestern gezeigt, wie sie mit Hilfe ihres Personalausweises einfach, schnell und sicher ihre Steuererklärung vollständig digital machen können. Die Zeiten dicker Briefe an das Finanzamt sind zumindest in meinem Umfeld vorbei.


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du die geschilderten Gefahren und Bedenken mal konkretisieren?
> 
> MfG





DaStash schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert aber nicht, ihr motzt nur rum. Nicht einer hat hier mal reelle Gefahren thematisiert, alles nur holes Sicherheitsbashing ohne Begründung.^^ Es wäre tatsächlich sehr hilfreich, wenn hier mal die Gefahren und Bedenken konkretisiert werden. Welche genau sind das und in wiefern werden diese sich praktisch negativ auswirken?
> 
> MfG


Wäre es nicht wesentlich sinnvoller die Vorteile zu nennen? Die sind ja ja sehr übersichtlich, insbesondere in Bezug zum Einzelnen und seiner Liquidität.

Im Folgenden die Zeilen von Simon( welche nur einige Aspekte kritisch hinterfragen), dann muss ich das nicht stumpf wiederholen, jeder mit etwas Weitblick, hätte sich seine schönen Letter auch selbst ergründen können.


SimonG schrieb:


> Das gleiche Ministerium fordert verpflichtende Hintertüren in kryptographischen Verfahren und jetzt soll damit der Perso abgesichert werden? Das ganze packen wird dann auf unsere Smartphones, die wahlweise mit US-amerikanischen (Qualcomm) oder chinesischen Backdoors kommen (Huawei, MediaTek). Kann ja nicht schief gehen. Vielleicht laden wir gleich noch den russischen Geheimdienst ein, damit es fair bleibt.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache irgendwas digitalisieren. Wie es funktionieren soll wissen wir noch nicht, aber dafür jetzt schon was es kostet. Ist klar. Auf in die 5G-Gigabit-Cybergesellschaft!


----------



## Sdarr82 (10. Februar 2021)

Wer will sich denn da wieder mit tollen neuen Ideen profilieren... So ne gequirlte sch... total unnötig und kostenintensiv. Für sowas sind resourcen da aber an wichtigeren Stellen fehlt es hinten und vorne.
Ach ja, man darf ja nicht einfach Geld in andere Töpfe umleiten. Das beantragte und genehmigte Budget für "Hirnlos& Müll" muss ja dann auch auf biegen und brechen verballert werden.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht wesentlich sinnvoller die Vorteile zu nennen? Die sind ja ja sehr übersichtlich, insbesondere in Bezug zum Einzelnen und seiner Liquidität.
> 
> Im Folgenden die Zeilen von Simon( welche nur einige Aspekte kritisch hinterfragen), dann muss ich das nicht stumpf wiederholen, jeder mit etwas Weitblick, hätte sich seine schönen Letter auch selbst ergründen können.


Die Vorteile wurden schon genannt und bitte jetzt nicht ablenken, du bist hier einer der am lautesten rummotzt also bitte, konkretisiere doch mal deine Bedenken und die Gefahren und in wiefern sich diese praktisch negativ auswirken- auswirken werden?!?!

MfG


----------



## Malker (10. Februar 2021)

Mega gut die Internet Revolutionäre hier. Kaufen fleißig bei Amazon und ballern sonst wo ihre Daten hin und unterstellen dem Staat diktatorische Züge. Beste Typen!


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

Noch ein Grund mehr, vor August sich noch einen möglichst lange gültigen Perso zu besorgen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZ9hsvHvjFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

Wie war das nochmal`. Digital ist sicher und wir versprechen, es werden nur Daten....für diesen Zweck......nur diese Behörde.
Corona-APP.
Nun, die Polizei sagt schon mal, eigentlich dürfen wir nicht, aber wenn die Daten da sind nehmen wir sie auch. Eine andere Stelle meint, wenn die Daten......


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Vorteile wurden schon genannt und bitte jetzt nicht ablenken, du bist hier einer der am lautesten rummotzt also bitte, konkretisiere doch mal deine Bedenken und die Gefahren und in wiefern sich diese praktisch negativ auswirken- auswirken werden?!?!
> 
> MfG


Sorry, da muss ich gepennt haben. Was genau meinst du nun mit Vorteilen? Das jeder einzelne ein Dokument bezahlen muss, das dem Staate zur Überwachung seiner Schäfchen dient? Mit voranschreitender Digitalisierung es diesem noch leichter gemacht wird, das mit entsprechend fremd eingekaufter AI komplette Bewegungsprofile erstellt werden können, natürlich NUR im Sinne der Gefahrenabwehr, hust...

Bei diesen immensen Vorteilen für den Einzelnen, komm ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus und das für den wenigen Geld, darf ich zwei beantragen?


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

Malker schrieb:


> Mega gut die Internet Revolutionäre hier. Kaufen fleißig bei Amazon und ballern sonst wo ihre Daten hin und unterstellen dem Staat diktatorische Züge. Beste Typen!


Es geht dabei nicht zwingend um diesen Staat. Die massenhaft gespeicherten Fingerabdrücke für den Perso stellen halt ein echtes Risiko dar...
Weil die kannst Du halt nicht ändern wie ein Passwort, sie werden aber massenghaft genutzt wie Passwörter... Und wer weiß wofür in Zukunft noch...?
Und wer weiß, wer die im Herstellungsprozess für den Perso alles abgreift? Jetzt oder in Zukunft?
Mag ja auch sein, das man dem aktuellen Staat vertraut. Was ist wenn sich das in 20 Jahren mal ändert und wir z.B. in einem Überwachungsstaat leben?

Aber ich befürchte auch, es wird sich wohl irgendwann in die Richtung entwickeln, die man z.B. im Pen&Paper Rollenspiel Shadowrun sieht. Alle tragen ein Mobilgerät mit sich herum, das Ausweis, Zahlungsmittel und Kommunikationsgerät in einem ist...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Vorteile wurden schon genannt und bitte jetzt nicht ablenken, du bist hier einer der am lautesten rummotzt also bitte, konkretisiere doch mal deine Bedenken und die Gefahren und in wiefern sich diese praktisch negativ auswirken- auswirken werden?!?!
> 
> MfG



Da will mal MEINE Bedenken einfliessen lassen:

Unlängst gab es eine APP für Smartphones zur Kontaktverfolgung... Die wurde im SourceCode vom CCC bewertet und für gut befunden! Tolle Sache also! Wirklich? Was nicht bewertet wurde, ist die Schnittstelle im Betriebssystem, die notwendig wurde, so wurde es zumindest den Menschen suggeriert um diese APP nutzen zu können.
Mittlerweile ist klar, dass diese "Schnittstelle" es ermöglicht eben diese Kontaktdaten auszulesen und im konkreten Fall an Google oder Apple zu übertragen. Dies stand sogar im CCC-Papier ganz nebensächlich, ging natürlich nicht durch die Presse.

Jetzt soll ich also als nächstes meinen Perso in ebenso ein Smartphone pappen?
Achja... ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen.... gelle?!

Das diverse Großkonzerne einen feuchten Schxxx auf unsere "noch" geltende Datenschutzregeln geben dürfte wohl mittlerweile bekannt sein!

Irgendwie ist es daher bei MIR dazu gekommen, dass nun LineAgeOS auf dem Smartphone rödelt... OHNE GooglePlayServices wie die es niedlicher Weise nennen.

Generell bin ich beim Smartphone bei vielen Dingen von der klassischen App wieder weg und nutze die Dinge wieder im Browser... weil die Apps einfach zuviele Möglichkeiten haben (theoretisch! praktisch?) Daten in welcher Form auch immer abzugreifen.

Ich kann den ganzen Mist mit Sicherheit nicht verhindern! Aber ich muss es auch nicht unnötig erleichtern!

Das ist wie gesagt nur MEINE Meinung! Ich bin zu alt und selbst zu lange beim Staat gewesen.....

Der Spruch "Wehret den Anfängen" ist leider zu einer hohlen Phrase verkommen und wird bestenfalls belächelt.
Viele hier dürften jünger sein als ich... überlegt euch, ob ihr in so einer Welt wirklich leben wollt.
Wenn eure persönlichen Grenzen überschritten werden, könnte es zu spät sein!


----------



## Julian K (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mag ja auch sein, das man dem aktuellen Staat vertraut. Was ist wenn sich das in 20 Jahren mal ändert und wir z.B. in einem Überwachungsstaat leben?


Ich mag da ja einen Denkfehler haben, aber wenn sich das mal in diese Richtung ändert, dann ist es vollkommen Banane, ob die schon heute Deine Fingerabdrücke etc. haben oder es aber eben dann verlangen und durchsetzen, ohne dass Du Dich dagegen wehren kannst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2021)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind Tauschgeschäfte "Geld gegen weniger Zeit im Umgang mit Behörden" eigentlich eine sehr gewollte Sache. Wie viele würden wohl drastisch höhere Steuern zahlen wollen, wenn dafür Papierkram in allen Verwaltungsbereichen jährlich sinken und nicht an einer anderen Stelle durch Mehrbelastung ersetzt werden würde.


Da würde ich sofort mitmachen.

Und für die Gesundheit müßte auch mehr bezahlt werden.
Dafür gäbe es keinerlei Zuzahlungen mehr.

Und die Alten und Gebrechlichen, die nicht mehr alleine das Leben auf die Reihe bekommen und dann in die Pflegeheime gehen müßten ihre Häuser nicht mehr verkaufen, *für die sie 50 Jahre lang gearbeitet haben.*

Die eID müßte dann aber über eine zweikanalige Abfrage richtig sicher gemacht werden.


----------



## Cybnotic (10. Februar 2021)

Staaten kann man nicht vertrauen,  das ist 100 %  Sicher !     Dazu noch der Politische Chronische Kompetenz Lockdown 
ihr Werdet  euren Pass sowieso bald  als Chip  Politisch tragen müssen..    Dauert nicht mehr lange


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

Julian K schrieb:


> Ich mag da ja einen Denkfehler haben, aber wenn sich das mal in diese Richtung ändert, dann ist es vollkommen Banane, ob die schon heute Deine Fingerabdrücke etc. haben oder es aber eben dann verlangen und durchsetzen, ohne dass Du Dich dagegen wehren kannst.


Und was ist, wenn sich der Überwachungsstaat nur durchsetzen kann, weil er alle diese Daten schon hat und von Anfang an daher ein entsprechendes Bedrohungsszenario aufbauen kann?


----------



## onlinetk (10. Februar 2021)

ShaneGoozeman schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich wegschmeißen wenn ich den Blödsinn hier lese.
> Mal schauen wann die ersten der Schreiberlinge in meiner Behörde auftauchen...



Ja? In welcher Behörde arbeitest Du denn? In der Behörde die dank Corona als erstes zu gemacht hat und niemanden mehr rein lässt? Dann kann das warten ja noch dauern.... Schon mal in der freien Wirtschaft gearbeitet? Schon mal davon abhängig gewesen das der Betrieb Umsatz erwirtschaftet damit man Gehalt bekommt und seinen Arbeitsplatz behält? Dort kann ich kein Schild an die Tür hängen "Wegen Corona nur mit Termin, oder Online". Da kann ich niemanden weg schicken weil mir irgendwas nicht passt und sagen "bekomm es selbst auf die Reihe". 

Mittlerweile arbeite ich nicht mehr in der freien Wirtschaft und bin davon unabhängig, ich weiß aber was für 75% (geschätzt) der Bürger davon abhängt.


DaStash schrieb:


> Schon lange.^^
> 
> Also ich bin froh das man immer mehr digitalisieren kann und ich nicht mehr stundenlang wegen "Kleinigkeiten" zum Amt muss. Die Digitalfunktion des Ausweises muss man ja auch nicht nutzen. Wirtschaftlich macht es nun mal keinen Sinn "mehrere" Varianten herzustellen.^^
> 
> ...



Ich Kritisiere das System. Die Politik beschließt, legt es auf die Kommunen und der Bürger blutet! 

Doch, die Radiowerbung gibt es: (Sinngemäß) "Das haben wir für Sie gemacht... ...Jetzt haben Sie alle mehr Geld vom Lohn... Wir haben den Soli abgeschafft..." Augenwäscherei, darum geht es! Ist bei dem Ausweis nichts anderes 


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sämtlichen Diktatoren der letzten 150 Jahre würden die Freudentränen in den Augen stehen, bei dem was heute die Leute einfach hinnehmen und es sogar auch noch geil finden....


Du hast so recht! Aber die Mehrheit rallt es nicht was hier seit Jahren abgeht. 2007 kam der Film Zeitgeist von Peter Joseph. Dort wurde bereits prognostiziert wie der Staat den Bürger dazu zwingt selbst seiner eigenen Überwachung zu zu stimmen. Es ging um flächendeckende Video Überwachung usw. All das ist mittlerweile eingetreten. Geht in dem Film auch um Finanzwesen und die Regulierung der Märkte... Ist echt interessant. Damals hielt man mich für ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, heute sind wir da angekommen.


hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Man erinnere sich an das Wahlversprechen 2018 mit 50 MBit für jedermann oder
> jetzt das Wahlversprechen mit 1 GBit bis 2030. -->


Verstehe sowieso nicht warum in der Politik über so ein Schwachsinn (Digi Ausweis) diskutiert wird, bzw. mit dem "Argument" Digitalisierung Deutschlands. Es gibt zig Dörfer die nicht mal Handyempfang haben, kein Internet haben (1 Mbit ist kein Internet). Teilweise Dörfer mit 3000 Einwohnern direkt an internationalen Industrie Standorten (Die Ihre eigene Leitung haben). Schulen bekommen seit ein Jahr es nicht auf die Reihe Onlineunterricht an zu bieten. Meine Kids haben pro Tag 1h Videokonferenz, bekommen pro Tag 2 Arbeitsblätter für 60min Aufgaben. Und wir brauchen alle einen digitalen Ausweis um Deutschland zu digitalisieren? Wenn davon unsere Glückseligkeit abhängt...!? Deutschland hat so viele Baustellen politisch, normalerweise muss denen der Arsch auf Grundeis sein und deren Arbeitstage 12h haben, wohlbemerkt produktive Stunden in denen man nicht über digitale Ausweise diskutiert! 


sinchilla schrieb:


> Die "Deutschen" wurden halt schön kultiviert im Sinne der Interessen des Staates, da erblast Macron jedes Mal aufs neue und wünscht sich auch so eine brave Schafherde.


Schade eigentlich, ich hätte da schon viel eher mit gerechnet das hier was passiert. Frankreich ist ein gutes Beispiel. Nur hier lebt ja die reinste Schafherde. 


Govego schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn man wählen könnte, ob man diese Funktion überhaupt nutzen möchte. Ein Großteil der Rentner mit Sicherheit nicht.


Ja, aber die müssen doch auch 40€ bezahlen, wo soll denn sonst das Geld her kommen? Ich mit Mitte 30 würde es auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Malker (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht zwingend um diesen Staat. Die massenhaft gespeicherten Fingerabdrücke für den Perso stellen halt ein echtes Risiko dar...
> Weil die kannst Du halt nicht ändern wie ein Passwort, sie werden aber massenghaft genutzt wie Passwörter... Und wer weiß wofür in Zukunft noch...?
> Und wer weiß, wer die im Herstellungsprozess für den Perso alles abgreift? Jetzt oder in Zukunft?
> Mag ja auch sein, das man dem aktuellen Staat vertraut. Was ist wenn sich das in 20 Jahren mal ändert und wir z.B. in einem Überwachungsstaat leben?
> ...



Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Kritik ist in solchen Fällen durchaus angebracht. Es ist eine Sache wie sie geäußert wird.  Erfahrungsgemäß sind diejenigen die einfach mal rausbollern inkonsequent hoch 10. Das geht in die Richtung: schön im Biomarkt einkaufen und das (Einzel)Kind dann von zu Hause mit dem SUV  aus dem Kindergarten abholen, der 50m  um die Ecke ist.
Oder frischgebackene Veganer die ein veganes Reich beschwören und ein Jahr später einknicken.

Stichhaltige Argumente mit fundierter Argumentation ja. Aber so wie der Dude da, nope, sorry.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Februar 2021)

Alleine das Wort " Digitalisierung " im Zusammenhang mit Deutschland, dabei könnte ich nur im Strahl  en
Und Ausweis in der APP, dann am besten mit Biometrischen Daten entsperren,  dann noch eine Bank-App auch mit Biometrischen Daten entsperren, perfekt für das Darknet.
Den Hackern wird es sooooo einfach gemacht, ein Traum.
Des weiteren kann man Ausweis in der APP im Zusammenhang mit Biometrischen Daten, sehr gut für andere Zwecke verkaufen, weitergeben .................. OMG.
Ich bleibe bei Ausweis als Karte.


----------



## Bandicoot (10. Februar 2021)

Die Entwicklung könn sie sich schenken, ich brauch den einmal im Jahr wenns hoch kommt. Wenn ich den digital brauche mache ich ein Foto.
Aber sowas muss man auch nicht auf den Smartphone haben.
Die Kosten um das Ding digital zu machen könnten sinnvoller genutzt werden.
Da verdienen sich wieder welche mit einer Furzidee eine goldene Nase daran und hinterher zahlen wir das wenn man ein neuen braucht.  
Dann werden sicher noch Anwendungfälle geschaffen um das nützlich zu machen.

Das ist ja wie ein Virus zu entwickeln um ein Gegenmittel verkaufen zu können und die Kosten dafür tragen wir.


----------



## Julian K (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn sich der Überwachungsstaat nur durchsetzen kann, weil er alle diese Daten schon hat und von Anfang an daher ein entsprechendes Bedrohungsszenario aufbauen kann?


Wie würde dieses Bedrohungsszenario Deiner Meinung nach denn aussehen?


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die eID müßte dann aber über eine zweikanalige Abfrage richtig sicher gemacht werden.


Wie es um die Datensicherheit bzw  -vertraulichkeit in Deutschland steht muss wohl nicht separat erörtert werden...ich habe meine Kindheit und Teile der Jugend in der deutschen demokratischen Republik genossen- da stellte sich die Frage der Datensicherheit zu keiner Zeit, die war gegeben, aber im umgekehrten Sinne...

Nun kann ich live erleben, wie sich die Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu eben diesem ehemaligen "Nachbar" entwickelt, der Unterschied besteht nur darin, das uns mit diesem Maßnahmen Sicherheit suggeriert werden soll.

JEDER mit mehr als einer schönen Frisur am Kopf erkennt die wahren Intentionen, dazu bedarf es keiner Aluhüte, Verschwörungstheorien usw.

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich stets, nur anders verpackt.

Welches Interesse hat der Staat uns das Leben ( mit diesem digitalen Ausweis) zu erleichtern? Hust...Steuern, Bürokratie, Stumpfsinn.... wären doch was sinnvolles. Die Mehrwertsteuer wurde auch nicht gesenkt um uns etwas Gutes zu tun, sondern die Wirtschaft am Leben zu erhalten, der Staat kastriert sich nicht gern selbst.

Er handelt ausschließlich im eigenen Interesse und wer das nicht sieht bzw sehen möchte, dem gratuliere ich zu seiner gewahrten Naivität.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

Julian K schrieb:


> Wie würde dieses Bedrohungsszenario Deiner Meinung nach denn aussehen?



Schau dir mal "Zurück in die Zukunft - Teil 2" an. Und lasse dich von der Szene inspirieren, wo aus allen Geräten in McFly'S Haushalt das "Fax" mit "Du bist gefeuert" herausquillt...

Falscher Post in Twitter? - Du bist gefeuert!
Teilnahme an falscher Demo? - Dein Bankkonto wurde gekündigt!
Falsche Meinung? - ... 

Wer definiert in Zukunft "Richtig" und "Falsch" ? Die BILD-Zeitung? Correctiv? Google? Wer wird sich denn, wenn die Uploadfilter kommen, noch unabhängig und differenziert informieren können?

Das soll nur mal ein "Szenario" sein! Man kann die Möglichkeiten eines solchen  komplett vernetzten Systems natürlich leugnen... jeder wie er mag!


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

Malker schrieb:


> Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Kritik ist in solchen Fällen durchaus angebracht. Es ist eine Sache wie sie geäußert wird.  [...]
> Stichhaltige Argumente mit fundierter Argumentation ja. Aber so wie der Dude da, nope, sorry.


Du beziehst Dich auf den CCC-Vortrag? Da muß ich Dir leider recht geben. Der Mann hat mMn zu 100% recht. Aber die Formulierungen finde ich teilweise auch (etwas) fragwürdig. Man hat schon das Gefühl, das er das nicht nur aus "technischer Sicht" betrachtet, sondern auch ideologisch. Das fand ich auch etwas schade. Aber wie gesagt, in der Sache hat er halt recht...


----------



## Flexsist (10. Februar 2021)

Xviews1 schrieb:


> Digital über Smartphone ist der richtige Weg, haben andere Länder auch und dort heult keiner wegen Sicherheit rum


In anderen Ländern gibt es auch noch die Todesstrafe. Es soll sogar Länder geben, wo man einfach in den Knast kommt wenn man sich Regierungskritisch äußert. Sollen wir das auch einführen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Wie es um die Datensicherheit bzw  -vertraulichkeit in Deutschland steht muss wohl nicht separat erörtert werden...ich habe meine Kindheit und Teile der Jugend in der deutschen demokratischen Republik genossen- da stellte sich die Frage der Datensicherheit zu keiner Zeit, die war gegeben, aber im umgekehrten Sinne...


Es kam halt nichts raus - oder rein.

Das Philips-Handbuch für Elektronik hab ich mal in der Uni-Bibliothek liegen sehen, aber nicht einmal reingeschaut.


sinchilla schrieb:


> Nun kann ich live erleben, wie sich die Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu eben diesem ehemaligen "Nachbar" entwickelt, der Unterschied besteht nur darin, das uns mit diesem Maßnahmen Sicherheit suggeriert werden soll.


Irgendwie muß man es doch dem Volk verkaufen.


sinchilla schrieb:


> Die Geschichte wiederholt sich stets, nur anders verpackt.


Das Dumme ist, daß die Menschheit nichts daraus lernt.


sinchilla schrieb:


> Die Mehrwertsteuer wurde auch nicht gesenkt um uns etwas Gutes zu tun, sondern die Wirtschaft am Lebend zu erhalten,


Völliger Blödsinn sag ich mal als kleiner Einzelhändler.
Ich hab die Preise so lassen müssen, weil teilweise Einkaufspreise um 40 ... 200% gestiegen sind.



sinchilla schrieb:


> der Staat kastriert sich nicht gern selbst


Eine Krähe ... .


sinchilla schrieb:


> Er handelt ausschließlich im eigenen Interesse


Manchmal arbeitet auch ein Staatsangestellter für andere, aber das kommt eben nicht so oft vor.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (10. Februar 2021)

Malker schrieb:


> Mega gut die Internet Revolutionäre hier. Kaufen fleißig bei Amazon und ballern sonst wo ihre Daten hin und unterstellen dem Staat diktatorische Züge. Beste Typen!


Prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht.

ABER es gibt natürlich, besonders aktuell, Gründe warum die Menschen gerade vermehrt bei Händlern wie Amazon & Co. einkaufen. Das haben wir ja auch dem Staat zu "verdanken".

Zudem wundert mich diese absolute Abgewandtheit von der Idee eines Diktatorstaates. Hatten wir deutsche in den letzten 100 Jahren nicht schon genug davon und gibt es auf der Welt auch aktuell nicht genügend um nicht wenigstens wachsam zu sein und eine solche Bedrohung nicht gleich 100% kategorisch auszuschließen und als Spinnerei oder Verschwörungstheorie abzutun?


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (10. Februar 2021)

Der Bund schafft es mir nichtmal die briefe zu schicken das mein ausweiß fertig ist 




sinchilla schrieb:


> Das jeder einzelne ein Dokument bezahlen muss, das dem Staate zur Überwachung seiner Schäfchen dient? Mit voranschreitender Digitalisierung es diesem noch leichter gemacht wird, das mit entsprechend fremd eingekaufter AI komplette Bewegungsprofile erstellt werden können, natürlich NUR im Sinne der Gefahrenabwehr, hust...


wenn facebook whatsapp oder instagram hast solltest du dich nicht beschweren


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab mir noch schnell den "neuen" Ausweis austellen lassen, bevor die Fingerabdrücke Pflicht werden/wurden... der ist jetzt noch 9,5 Jahre gültig glaub ich...
> 
> ...und generell sag ich mal.... "Auf die schnelle...in die Mikrowelle..."
> 
> Sämtlichen Diktatoren der letzten 150 Jahre würden die Freudentränen in den Augen stehen, bei dem was heute die Leute einfach hinnehmen und es sogar auch noch geil finden....


Der RFID-Chip kann nur über kurze Distanz ausgelesen werden.
Du kannst den in einen farady'schen Käfig packen (z.B. Alufolie umwickeln) und dann ist da nix mehr mit Auslesen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Sorry, da muss ich gepennt haben. Was genau meinst du nun mit Vorteilen?


Die Digitalisierung von amtlichen Dienstleistung ist ein immenser zeitlicher und wirtschaftlicher Vorteil. Der Knackpunkt bis jetzt war und ist die Identifizierbarkeit des Antragstellenden. Das zu verbessern und so den Antragstellenden ein weitesgehend bürokratiefreies und zeitsparendes Verfahren zu ermöglichen ist gegenüber der Präsenzpraxis aktuell ein enormer Vorteil.



sinchilla schrieb:


> Das jeder einzelne ein Dokument bezahlen muss, das dem Staate zur Überwachung seiner Schäfchen dient?


Und was ist dann anders als Vorher und welche Domuente zur überwachung meinst du und wie läuft diese dann beispielsweise bei dem E-perso nun konkret ab?



sinchilla schrieb:


> Mit voranschreitender Digitalisierung es diesem noch leichter gemacht wird, das mit entsprechend fremd eingekaufter AI komplette Bewegungsprofile erstellt werden können, natürlich NUR im Sinne der Gefahrenabwehr, hust...


Kannst du das mal konkretisieren und anhand eines praktischen Beispieles darlegen?



sinchilla schrieb:


> Bei diesen immensen Vorteilen für den Einzelnen, komm ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus und das für den wenigen Geld, darf ich zwei beantragen?


Nun zurück zu meiner Frage, die du ja nun mittlerweile seit drei Posts ausweichst.:

" Konkretisiere doch mal deine Bedenken und die Gefahren und in wie fern sich diese praktisch negativ auswirken- auswirken werden?!?!

MfG


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> wenn facebook whatsapp oder instagram hast solltest du dich nicht beschweren



Ich mag diese Aussage nicht! Sorry, nimms nicht persönlich, aber ich lese das wie oft, quer durchs Netz. Es wird immer angenommen, dass "Jeder" Whatsapp, Facefuxx, usw. hat & nutzt.... 
Ich nutze nichts von dem(nichtmal mit FakeAcc)... ich mag einer Minderheit angehören... aber ich mag diese Pauschal-Suggerierung nicht, dass man jedem erstmal unterstellt, dass er irgenwelche socialmedia Dinge nutzt....


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Februar 2021)

Mein ICH wird also noch digitaler. Solange ICH ICH bleibe und nicht DU werde wobei DU dann eigentlich ICH bist und nicht DU, möchte ICH eigentlich nicht, daß mein ICH die digitale Identität wechselt und letzten Endes ICH nicht mehr ICH bin, sondern DU...  ID-Hacker freuen sich jetzt schon...


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Da will mal MEINE Bedenken einfliessen lassen:
> 
> Unlängst gab es eine APP für Smartphones zur Kontaktverfolgung... Die wurde im SourceCode vom CCC bewertet und für gut befunden! Tolle Sache also! Wirklich? Was nicht bewertet wurde, ist die Schnittstelle im Betriebssystem, die notwendig wurde, so wurde es zumindest den Menschen suggeriert um diese APP nutzen zu können.
> Mittlerweile ist klar, dass diese "Schnittstelle" es ermöglicht eben diese Kontaktdaten auszulesen und im konkreten Fall an Google oder Apple zu übertragen. Dies stand sogar im CCC-Papier ganz nebensächlich, ging natürlich nicht durch die Presse.
> ...


"Soll"? 



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das diverse Großkonzerne einen feuchten Schxxx auf unsere "noch" geltende Datenschutzregeln geben dürfte wohl mittlerweile bekannt sein!


Und was hat das mit dem Perso und dem Digitalisierungsvorhaben des Bundes zu tun? Es besteht ja keine Nutzungspflicht, es handelt sich doch nur um ein Angebot!? Ich gehe bei den Bedenken sowieso davon aus, dass du Google, FB, Android, IOS, WA und Co. meidest, da gleichen Bedenkengrundlage?!?


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es daher bei MIR dazu gekommen, dass nun LineAgeOS auf dem Smartphone rödelt... OHNE GooglePlayServices wie die es niedlicher Weise nennen.
> 
> Generell bin ich beim Smartphone bei vielen Dingen von der klassischen App wieder weg und nutze die Dinge wieder im Browser... weil die Apps einfach zuviele Möglichkeiten haben (theoretisch! praktisch?) Daten in welcher Form auch immer abzugreifen.
> 
> ...


Und dennoch bleibt die Frage wo jetzt genau das Problem konkret liegt, schließlich ist man nicht verpflichtet zu Koppel oder jene Dienste zu nutzen, wenn man da Bedenken hat?!?


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Der Spruch "Wehret den Anfängen" ist leider zu einer hohlen Phrase verkommen und wird bestenfalls belächelt.
> Viele hier dürften jünger sein als ich... überlegt euch, ob ihr in so einer Welt wirklich leben wollt.
> Wenn eure persönlichen Grenzen überschritten werden, könnte es zu spät sein!


Welche Grenzen denn nun genau? Ihr meckert über den E-Perso aber thematisiert hast du jetzt den Datenschutz von Privatunternehmen.^^

MfG


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (10. Februar 2021)

Bei mir in der Stadt wurde am Anfang des Jahres in der Verwaltung eingebrochen.
Tresor wurde geknackt, mehrere Ausweisdokumente und Fingerabdruckscanner etc. wurden gestohlen.
Und dann kommt man mit Personalausweis und Fingerabdruck ... Kannste dir nicht ausdenken


----------



## Julian K (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Schau dir mal "Zurück in die Zukunft - Teil 2" an. Und lasse dich von der Szene inspirieren, wo aus allen Geräten in McFly'S Haushalt das "Fax" mit "Du bist gefeuert" herausquillt...
> 
> Falscher Post in Twitter? - Du bist gefeuert!
> Teilnahme an falscher Demo? - Dein Bankkonto wurde gekündigt!
> ...


Entschuldige bitte, aber was genau sollte das nun mit dem neuen Perso zu tun haben?

Ich finde es bedeutend schlimmer, dass ständig Leute Horrorszenarien voraussagen. Nur so nebenbei, all diese Horrorszenarien werden auch schon von gewissen ängstlichen Leuten seit Jahrzehnten vorausgesagt und was ist passiert? Richtig, nix. (Kann man ja schon fast mit dem ständigen Beschwören des Untergangs des PCs, z.B. wenn neue Konsolen auf den Markt kommen, vergleichen. Alles nur skurrile Panikmache.)

Ich lasse mich nicht ängstigen und wir können uns gerne in 20 Jahren noch mal sprechen. Bin mir sicher, dass wir dann immer noch alle unsere ganz persönliche Meinung kundtun können, ohne irgendwelche Repressalien befürchten zu müssen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Staaten kann man nicht vertrauen,  das ist 100 %  Sicher !     Dazu noch der Politische Chronische Kompetenz Lockdown
> ihr Werdet  euren Pass sowieso bald  als Chip  Politisch tragen müssen..    Dauert nicht mehr lange


Ah ja, kriegt man den dann auch gespritzt und wenn ja, bei der ersten oder zweiten Impfung?!?

MfG


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> wenn facebook whatsapp oder instagram hast solltest du dich nicht beschweren


Weder noch .

Allerdings beruhigt mich bei deren kommerzialisierten Interessen ungemein, was sie wollen, nämlich mein Geld.

Die steigende Überwachung seitens des Staates beunruhigt mich dagegen wesentlich mehr, mein Geld ist da nur ein Nebenprodukt, denen geht es hauptsächlich darum etwaige Querulanten zu ermitteln, schließlich ist ihr Glassschloß sehr wertvoll, was mit echter Arbeit der Bevölkerung erbaut wurde, denn mit ihren hohlen Worten lässt sich nichts erbauen.

Stasi 2.0, wohin das führt, hat die Geschichte schon einmal geschrieben.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der RFID-Chip kann nur über kurze Distanz ausgelesen werden.
> Du kannst den in einen farady'schen Käfig packen (z.B. Alufolie umwickeln) und dann ist da nix mehr mit Auslesen.



Das mit der kurzen Distanz kannste knicken! Ich arbeite mittlerweile in der Industrieautomatisierung... unsere Entwickler haben mal bisschen gefummelt und gebastelt.

Wir haben einen Versuchsaufbau, bei dem kann ein Eimer voll RFID Chips aus ~2m ausgelesen werden... jeder einzelne Chip... 
Alles eine Frage der Antennentechnik und der Übertragung der Energie in die Chips... 
Ich halte es durchaus für möglich z.B. In einer dieser Schleusen im Supermarkteingang so etwas einzusetzen.

Aber da wir ja hier über den Perso am Handy sprechen noch eins dazu:

Auf Messen werden mittlerweile auf den einzelnen Messeständen Scanner eingesetzt, die unaufällig im Deckenbereich der Messestände montiert sind und anhand von BT & WLan scannen wieviele Interessenten sich wie und wo über den Messestand bewegen...
Wird bestimmt toll.... wenn da erstmal noch der Perso mit gescannt werden kann....

Mach das mal mit der Alufolie! Wickel mal dein Handy ein und ruf es an!... Das kleinste Löchlein in der Folie hat bei meinem schon genügt, dass es klingelt....

Aber du hast Recht! In Zukunft werden diese Dinge interessanter... gibt ja schon Geldbeutel mit blocking Funktion für Kredit- & Girokarten.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der RFID-Chip kann nur über kurze Distanz ausgelesen werden.
> Du kannst den in einen farady'schen Käfig packen (z.B. Alufolie umwickeln) und dann ist da nix mehr mit Auslesen.


Also unterm Aluhut tragen? LOL! *fg*
An der Stelle empfehle ich dann die "Impfung nicht im Arm, sondern oben auf dem Kopf.  

MfG


----------



## Takuyaki (10. Februar 2021)

Also fassen wir zusammen: Alles *********************, unsere Regierung ist sowieso komplett korrupt, haben eh nur im Sinn, dem deutschen Bürger zu schaden und die Bösen da oben jubeln uns nach und nach eine Diktatur unter, über die sich Hitler in's Fäustchen lachen würde?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2021)

Nur um einordnen zu können ob nur meine Situation anders ist oder ob das ein generelles Problem (?) ist:
Ich habe meinen Personalausweis bisher gebraucht um ein Bankkonto zu eröffnen, zu heiraten und um meiner Tochter ne Geburtsurkunde zu besorgen. Sonst kann ich mich an keine Nutzung erinnern. Also so im Schnitt gefühlt ein Mal alle 5 Jahre wo da mal einer draufschaut. 

Für mich is das Ding weitestgehend völlig nutzlos.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Versuchsaufbau, bei dem kann ein Eimer voll RFID Chips aus ~2m ausgelesen werden... jeder einzelne Chip...
> Alles eine Frage der Antennentechnik und der Übertragung der Energie in die Chips...
> Ich halte es durchaus für möglich z.B. In einer dieser Schleusen im Supermarkteingang so etwas einzusetzen.


Und die Daten liegen dann unverschlüsselt darauf?


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aber da wir ja hier über den Perso am Handy sprechen noch eins dazu:
> 
> Auf Messen werden mittlerweile auf den einzelnen Messeständen Scanner eingesetzt, die unaufällig im Deckenbereich der Messestände montiert sind und anhand von BT & WLan scannen wieviele Interessenten sich wie und wo über den Messestand bewegen...
> Wird bestimmt toll.... wenn da erstmal noch der Perso mit gescannt werden kann....


Das ist unfundierte Panikmache, mehr nicht... Was genau soll denn festgestellt werden, ob jemand einen Perso beisich hat oder nicht? Und nochmal, aus Entfernungsgründen geht das mit RFID gar nicht und aus Datenschutzgründen auch nicht, siehe sehr strenge DSGVO. Bleib mal realisitisch. 


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Mach das mal mit der Alufolie! Wickel mal dein Handy ein und ruf es an!... Das kleinste Löchlein in der Folie hat bei meinem schon genügt, dass es klingelt....
> 
> Aber du hast Recht! In Zukunft werden diese Dinge interessanter... gibt ja schon Geldbeutel mit blocking Funktion für Kredit- & Girokarten.


Ist schon lustig und ein gutes Beispiel wie man mit unfundierter Panikmache Geld verdienen kann.  

MfG


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Weder noch .
> 
> Allerdings beruhigt mich bei deren kommerzialisierten Interessen ungemein, was sie wollen, nämlich mein Geld.
> 
> ...


wenn der staat dein geld will hätte er dein konto längst geplättet.

in finnland ist alle digitialisiert in holland auch und in anderen ländern ebenfalls und dort hört man nicht von "Stasi etc. "  also warum sollte DE die interessen haben dich als privat person permanent im auge zu halten?

ich persöhnlich sehe keinen sinn 80millionen menschen zu überwachen und jeden ins kleinset detail zu verfolgen weil es ein sehr hoher wirtschaftlicher aufwand ist. 

eine AI würde den kostenfaktor zwar senken ist dennoch sehr teuer in der instandhaltung


----------



## Eckism (10. Februar 2021)

Ich verstehw den Sinn nicht. Das ist doch nur wieder für Gauner irgendein gefundenes Fressen, Leute zu verarschen.

 Deutsche Behörden ohne Papier? Völlig undenkbar, vondaher ist es also schonmal Quatsch.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit dem Perso und dem Digitalisierungsvorhaben des Bundes zu tun? Es besteht ja keine Nutzungspflicht, es handelt sich doch nur um ein Angebot!? Ich gehe bei den Bedenken sowieso davon aus, dass du Google, FB, Android, IOS, WA und Co. meidest, da gleichen Bedenkengrundlage?!?


Sehr richtig, ich meide die genannten Dienste.
Ebenfalls richtig: Es gibt keine Pflicht! Aber ich erinnere mich an Rufe aus der Politik die laut wurden, nach einer Verpflichtenden-Tracking APP als das Corona-Thema aufkam. Wie lange werden diese Rufe nun stumm bleiben?



DaStash schrieb:


> Und dennoch bleibt die Frage wo jetzt genau das Problem konkret liegt, schließlich ist man nicht verpflichtet zu Koppel oder jene Dienste zu nutzen, wenn man da Bedenken hat?!?



Genau! Also wo ist das Problem, wenn jemand Bedenken hat! Aufführt wo Missbrauchpotential liegt oder liegen kann?
Es ist leider im Alltag so, dass sobald ich mich weg bewege aus technischen Foren... und mit weniger technisch interessierten oder bewanderten unterhalte, all dies nicht erkannt wird, weil man suggeriet, dass damit alles besser aber nichts schlechter wird! um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken!
Jeder der hier liest, ist im Stande sich darüber klar zu werden, dass es Probleme mit sich bringen kann(!) Aber "da draußen" ? Wer ist sich da dem Thema bewusst?



DaStash schrieb:


> Welche Grenzen denn nun genau? Ihr meckert über den E-Perso aber thematisiert hast du jetzt den Datenschutz von Privatunternehmen.^^
> 
> MfG



Wenn du den Zusammenhang zwischen Persodaten im Smartphone und dem Datenschutz von Privatunternehmen (Die die Schnittstellen zur Verfügung stellen) nicht erkennst, weiss ich auch nicht weiter...


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Februar 2021)

Hab bis heute keinen Personalausweis und werd auch keinen mehr brauchen.
pass und Führerschein das gleiche.

wer diese Dokumente hat ist selber schuld.


----------



## Malker (10. Februar 2021)

Hier braucht niemand Angst haben in den Knast zu kommen, egal welchen Stuss er in die Welt scheißt.  Siehe linke und rechte Extremisten. Da bedarf es schon einiges damit die Exekutive mal in Wallung kommt. Wir sind meilenweit von einem totalitären Staat entfernt. Da sollte lieber kritisiert werden, was unsere Sicherheit und unser Lebensstandard für andere Länder bedeuten.

Kleines Geheimnis übrigens: Jeder der beim Einwohnermeldeamt registriert ist, ist vom Staat erfasst und er hat sogar eure Adresse... Dum dum duuuuuuuuuum...

Weil viele hier aufgrund der bloßen Meldung in Schnappatmung geraten: schaut erstmal was, wie,wo und wann etwas von eurer Freiheit mit dem jetzigen Entwurf dieses neuen Perso beraubt wird. In dem Text steht dass man den Ausweis mit seinem Smartphone verknüpfen KANN. Davon ab, hab ich nämlich außer irgendwelchen wilden Theorien die auf 80er Jahre SciFi fußen, bisher nichts gelesen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Genau! Also wo ist das Problem, wenn jemand Bedenken hat! Aufführt wo Missbrauchpotential liegt oder liegen kann?


Genau das hat hier noch niemand gemacht. Allen voraus Sinchilla, der hier am lautesten brüllt und am wenigsten aufzeigt, was konkret bedenklich ist und in wie fern man das missbrauchen kann.^^


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Es ist leider im Alltag so, dass sobald ich mich weg bewege aus technischen Foren... und mit weniger technisch interessierten oder bewanderten unterhalte, all dies nicht erkannt wird, weil man suggeriet, dass damit alles besser aber nichts schlechter wird! um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken!


Das trifft auch auf bestimmte Punkte zu, ja aber dennoch ist es kein Grund zu verallgemeinern. Die konkreten Gefahren die sich aus dem E-Perso heraus ergeben sollen und Beispielen wurden bis jetzt hier gar nicht benannt aber es wird davor, ja vor was genau? gewarnt.^^


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Jeder der hier liest, ist im Stande sich darüber klar zu werden, dass es Probleme mit sich bringen kann(!) Aber "da draußen" ? Wer ist sich da dem Thema bewusst?


Selbst hier wird das gar nicht konkretisiert, es wurden eben noch keine Beispiele genannt, siehe oben.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2021)

l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> in finnland ist alle digitialisiert in holland auch und in anderen ländern ebenfalls und dort hört man nicht von "Stasi etc. "


DIe wissen nicht, wie man das macht, die hatte keine früher.



l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> eine AI würde den kostenfaktor zwar senken ist dennoch sehr teuer in der instandhaltung


Das wäre der Knackpunkt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und die Daten liegen dann unverschlüsselt darauf?
> 
> Das ist unfundierte Panikmache, mehr nicht... Was genau soll denn festgestellt werden, ob jemand einen Perso beisich hat oder nicht? Und nochmal, aus Entfernungsgründen geht das mit RFID gar nicht und aus Datenschutzgründen auch nicht, siehe sehr strenge DSGVO. Bleib mal realisitisch.
> 
> ...



Also ich verdiene weder hier noch sonstwo Geld mit "Panikmache"!

Ich habe lediglich erklärt, dass es in der Industrie bereits möglich ist RFID auch über etwas größere Distanzen auszulesen!

Ich habe das mit dem Handy und der Alufolie aus Spaß mal getestet.. die muss schon gut sitzen, was ist daran bitte "unfundiert"?

und zum Thema "DSGVO" sag ich nur: Schau an, wie schnell aktuell Gesetze geändert werden...  Gerade im Bereich Datenschutz & Urheberrecht ist aktuell noch vieles in der Schwebe.

Ich sage nur:
Zu viele sehen diesem ganzen Treiben zu unkritisch zu!


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Digitalisierung von amtlichen Dienstleistung ist ein immenser zeitlicher und wirtschaftlicher Vorteil. Der Knackpunkt bis jetzt war und ist die Identifizierbarkeit des Antragstellenden. Das zu verbessern und so den Antragstellenden ein weitesgehend bürokratiefreies und zeitsparendes Verfahren zu ermöglichen ist gegenüber der Präsenzpraxis aktuell ein enormer Vorteil.


Danke, das erspart mit das schreiben langer ausführlicher Erläuterungen
Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht!

Der Ausweis wird bei Bedarf (und dieser Bedarf ist groß) einfach entsprechend ausgelesen, was technisch längst möglich ist.
Ich hätte deine Aussage allerdings nicht in einem so wohlwollendem Bürokratendeutsch verfasst sondern etwas kritischer...und vor allem aus einem anderen Blickwinkel .

Denn wie du ja bereits selbst schreibst, wird vor allem dem Staat respektive dessen Organen die Arbeit erleichtert, der Vorteil für mich ist da auffallend überschaubar.
Widerrum zahle ich selbst für die Zeit- & Kostenersparnis der entsprechenden Organe, bekomme aber andererseits keine Vergünstigungen aus den resultierenden Ersparnissen.

Es ist keineswegs eine win-win-situation, wie manche Wortakrobaten es einem weiß machen wollen, eher ein massives Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## onlinetk (10. Februar 2021)

Malker schrieb:


> Kleines Geheimnis übrigens: Jeder der beim Einwohnermeldeamt registriert ist, ist vom Staat erfasst und er hat sogar eure Adresse... Dum dum duuuuuuuuuum...


Hier passt nichts zusammen, möglichst viele Daten sammeln, aber für die Corona Impf Einladungen darf nicht auf das Einwohnermeldeamt zurückgegriffen werden. Trotzdem darf die GEZ dort meine Meldedaten erfragen und ausgehändigt bekommen.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich sage nur:
> Zu viele sehen diesem ganzen Treiben zu unkritisch zu!


Man kann auch kritisch argumentieren, anstatt gleich in wilde Theorien über den Deep State zu verfallen.
Allerdings ist in diesem Thread bisher keine/kaum argumentative Kritik vorgetragen worden, sondern lediglich gefühlte Angst lautstark verbalisiert worden.

Mitunter liegt das aber auch sicher daran, dass hier kaum jemand (niemand?) die Technik hinter dem PA versteht, bzw. auf der anderen Seite auch medial eben diese nicht erklärt wird. Das lässt natürlich Raum für die wildesten Spekulationen.

Erinnert ein bisschen daran, wie man früher der älteren Generation Online-Shoppen erklären musste. Heute sind es aber insbesondere auch die jüngeren (meist) Männer, die ein komplexes Produkt wie einen mPA nicht verstehen (oder es überhaupt versuchen), dennoch der Meinung sind, alles darüber zu wissen. Das zeigt die Diskussion um RFID, Datenschutz, Biometrie etc. in diesem Thread sehr deutlich.

Tatsächlich definieren die deutschen digitalen hoheitlichen Dokumente (PA, Pass, Aufenthaltstiel etc.) schon jetzt den internationalen Stand der Technik und werden von Fachleuten gerade in Bezug auf Datenschutz und Pseudonymität gelobt. Nicht umsonst wird die Technik insb. EU weit so kopiert, bzw. wurde in entsprechende Standards gegossen.

Fakten und Argumenten muss man aber auch gegenüber aufgeschlossen sein.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (10. Februar 2021)

Malker schrieb:


> Hier braucht niemand Angst haben in den Knast zu kommen, egal welchen Stuss er in die Welt scheißt. Es gehört schon einiges dazu damit das passiert. Siehe linke und rechte Extremisten. Da bedarf es schon einiges damit die Exekutive mal in Wallung kommt. Wir sind meilenweit von einem totalitären Staat entfernt. Da sollte lieber kritisiert werden, was unsere Sicherheit und unser Lebensstandard für andere Länder bedeuten.
> 
> Kleines Geheimnis übrigens: Jeder der beim Einwohnermeldeamt registriert ist, ist vom Staat erfasst und er hat sogar eure Adresse... Dum dum duuuuuuuuuum...
> 
> Weil viele hier aufgrund der bloßen Meldung in Schnappatmung geraten: schaut erstmal was, wie,wo und wann von eurer Freiheit mit dem jetzigen Entwurf dieses neuen Perso beraubt wird. In dem Text steht dass man den Ausweis mit seinem Smartphone verknüpfen KANN. Davon ab, hab ich nämlich außer irgendwelchen wilden Theorien die auf 80er Jahre SciFi fußen, bisher nichts gelesen.


Ich verstehe nicht wozu du meinen Beitrag zitiert hast. Deine Antwort hat 0 Bezug.


----------



## Julian K (10. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich verstehw den Sinn nicht. Das ist doch nur wieder für Gauner irgendein gefundenes Fressen, Leute zu verarschen.
> 
> Deutsche Behörden ohne Papier? Völlig undenkbar, vondaher ist es also schonmal Quatsch.



Es tut sich auch in anderen Bereichen etwas. Allein durch die Einführung der E-Akte wird schon vieles digitalisiert, bei uns nun auch endlich am Oberverwaltungsgericht, Papierkram wird immer weniger.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Danke, das erspart mit das schreiben langer ausführlicher Erläuterungen
> Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht!
> 
> Der Ausweis wird bei Bedarf (und dieser Bedarf ist groß) einfach entsprechend ausgelesen, was technisch längst möglich ist.
> ...


 Du bist doch an einer ernsthaften Debatte überhaupt nicht interessiert, du willst hier nur rum motzen wie so viele Deutsche! Ich habe nun oft genug nachgefragt und du bist es bis jetzt schuldig geblieben, konkrete Beispiele bezüglich der Gefährdung,  die du hier so proklamierst, zu benennen. Dies hast wedet du, noch sons irgendjemand anders hier fundiert gemacht also ist das einfach nur inhaltsloses Gerede, was ich mir an der Stelle jetzt einmal sparen werde.

 Danke für nichts!...


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (10. Februar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> DIe wissen nicht, wie man das macht, die hatte keine früher.


Ändert nichts an den prinzip. nur weil man keine "Stasi" hatte heists nicht das es zu keiner Totalüberwachung kommen kann. in *Süd Korea* Gibs eine Totale Überwachung und dort hatte man eine riesen Corona pandemie Binnen 2 oder 3 wochen komplett eliminiert samt ursache. und nein die haben keinen umgebracht sie haben aber alle wege und besuche dieser person durchleuchtet und somit sehr schnell gegen corona handeln können

ein beispiel in denen diese überwachung gut sein kann.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das wäre der Knackpunkt.


schon aber wie man DE kennt wirds sowas wie die Elbphilharmonie oder BER und die Kosten Sehr Sehr hoch

man braucht ein eigenes rechenzentrum und das so groß das man 80 millionen oder mehr Überwachen kann  denn brauch man sämtliche Quadro karten und xenon prozessoren und sehr sehr viel Speicher und alle muss permanet neu aufgesetzt umgebaut und aufgerüstet werden und evl ausbauungen müssen auch geplant werden das sind sachen die alle kosten genauso wie das personal. ich sehe keinen sinn dadrin das BRD sowas baut weil alles ja "Privatisiert" werden muss und das bestimmt auch mit dem ding passiert


----------



## Frosty-Blue_Eyes (10. Februar 2021)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an den Skandal, bei dem heraus kam, dass Frau Merkel durch die amerikanische Botschaft überwacht wurde? Ich meine, *das Telefon unserer Kanzlerin*. Wie sicher bin ich da erst?

Nun, Sicherheit klingt erstmal toll.. Bis jemand eine Hintertür findet..

Und so lange ich in diversen Regionen sowieso keinen Internetzugriff habe (Der Ostseeurlaub, fällt mir da Beispielhaft ein), ist diese Debatte im prinzip obsolet. 

Was passiert, wenn ich mein Telefon verliere? Sind die Daten tatsächlich dort hinterlegt? Und jetzt mit Verschlüsselung um die Ecke zu kommen, schafft bei mir leider kein Vertrauen. 

Ich möchte an Söder erinnern: Wenn keine rechtliche Grundlage vorhanden ist (anonymisierte Daten bei Corona-App oder Vorratsdatenspeicherung allgemein), dann wird eben einfach eine Geschaffen. Plausible Gründe gibt es genug oder lassen sich erfinden. Sicherheit ist dann oft ein Schlagwort. Es geht also nicht nur darum, was man daraus macht, sondern auch, was man daraus machen könnte..


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du bist doch an einer ernsthaften Debatte überhaupt nicht interessiert, du willst hier nur rum motzen wie so viele Deutsche! Ich habe nun oft genug nachgefragt und du bist es bis jetzt schuldig geblieben, konkrete Beispiele bezüglich der Gefährdung,  die du hier so proklamierst, zu benennen. Dies hast wedet du, noch sons irgendjemand anders hier fundiert gemacht also ist das einfach nur inhaltsloses Gerede, was ich mir an der Stelle jetzt einmal sparen werde.
> 
> Danke für nichts!...


Konkrete Beispiele wurden von mir & anderen Foristen bereits ausführlich erläutert! Das Missbrauchspotenzial digitaler Daten & deren Auslesbarkeit ohne Wissen & Zustimmung des Betroffenen überwiegt massiv deinen genannten Vorteilen für eine Zeit- & Kostenersparnis auf Seiten der Behörden.

Keine Ahnung was du noch hören willst, es wurde bereits alles gesagt. In dem Sinne werden wir wohl auch auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen



> man braucht ein eigenes rechenzentrum und das so groß das man 80 millionen oder mehr Überwachen kann  denn brauch man sämtliche Quadro karten und xenon prozessoren und sehr sehr viel Speicher und alle muss permanet neu aufgesetzt umgebaut und aufgerüstet werden und evl ausbauungen müssen auch geplant werden das sind sachen die alle kosten genauso wie das personal. ich sehe keinen sinn dadrin das BRD sowas baut weil alles ja "Privatisiert" werden muss und das bestimmt auch mit dem ding passiert



Wenn man sieht, welcher Stumpfsinn mit Steuergeldern finanziert wird, sehe ich in diesen peanuts das kleinste Problem, im Umkehrschluss ist der Zugewinn an Kontrolle seitens des Staates jedoch massiv.

Die Interessen das Staates bestehen darin, seine Schäfchen bei Laune zu halten und mit stets wachsenden schleichenden Restriktionen wird dies maßgeblich erleichtert.

Letztlich lässt sich diese Argumentation auf sämtliche Lebensbereiche ausweiten, wenn Produkt XY maßgebliche Restriktionen gegenüber einem vorherigem aufweist, wird dies der verantwortliche marketingfuzzi natürlich nicht ansprechen sondern die Kehrseite der Medaille in den Vordergrund rücken und fadenscheinige Vorteile ins Feld führen. Nichts anderes passiert hier gerade und schon immer.


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (10. Februar 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Konkrete Beispiele wurden von mir & anderen Foristen bereits ausführlich erläutert! Das Missbrauchspotenzial digitaler Daten & deren Auslesbarkeit ohne Wissen & Zustimmung des Betroffenen überwiegt massiv deinen genannten Vorteilen für eine Zeit- & Kostenersparnis auf Seiten der Behörden.


Bevor sowas passiert DSGVO Linzenzendverträge usw lesen


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2021)

An die ganzen DSGVOler:
Theoretisch alles ganz toll und sicher. 
Nur hat die Praxis damit einfach nix zu tun. Kaum einer versteht die DSGVO komplett, noch weniger halten sich nach meiner Erfahrung dran. Reichst du Beschwerde ein wo ein glasklarer Verstoß vorlag sagt die Datenschutzbehörde "wir gehen dem nach Aktenzeichen vbdjbrhjsg" - das ist bei mir fast 2 Jahre her, Ergebnis gleich Null. 
Wenn man wirklich will kommt man auch offiziell drumrum, siehe wo keine Rechtsgrundlage ist schaffen wir halt eine (wie vor Kurzem im Infektionsschutzgesetz halt auch). 

Das hat alles nichts damit zu tun was ich jetzt von dem mPA halte oder welche irren DeepState Theorien es da gibt, ich will nur damit dagen dass die DSGVO, WENN die bösen Theorien wirklich eintreffen sollten, garantiert das geringste Hindernis sein wird.


----------



## Cobar (10. Februar 2021)

l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> man braucht ein eigenes rechenzentrum und das so groß das man 80 millionen oder mehr Überwachen kann  denn brauch man sämtliche Quadro karten und xenon prozessoren und sehr sehr viel Speicher und alle muss permanet neu aufgesetzt umgebaut und aufgerüstet werden und evl ausbauungen müssen auch geplant werden das sind sachen die alle kosten genauso wie das personal. ich sehe keinen sinn dadrin das BRD sowas baut weil alles ja "Privatisiert" werden muss und das bestimmt auch mit dem ding passiert


Wie mir schon in der Ausbildung mitgeteilt wurde: Du musst nicht alles wissen, sondern nur, wie du es möglichst schnell findest, wenn du es brauchst.
Das Risiko besteht also auch hier. Wenn alles digital verfolgt werden kann, dann muss man nicht alles selbst speichern, sondern nur wissen, wo man es ausgraben kann. Nicht umsonst möchten Regierungen doch an die Daten von FB & Co. ran. Da gibt es ja schon alles, man muss es nur auslesen können. Das muss man jetzt nicht mit noch einem Chip leichter machen, besonders weil ich nicht einmal sagen könnte, wann ich das letzte mal meinen Perso gebraucht habe. Vermutlich vor Jahren, als ich das letzte mal umgezogen bin, sonst brauche ich das Stück Plastik für nichts und es würde mir auch keine Vorteile bringen, wenn ich damit theoretisch irgendwas digital machen könnte.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das hat hier noch niemand gemacht. Allen voraus Sinchilla, der hier am lautesten brüllt und am wenigsten aufzeigt, was konkret bedenklich ist und in wie fern man das missbrauchen kann.^^
> 
> Das trifft auch auf bestimmte Punkte zu, ja aber dennoch ist es kein Grund zu verallgemeinern. Die konkreten Gefahren die sich aus dem E-Perso heraus ergeben sollen und Beispielen wurden bis jetzt hier gar nicht benannt aber es wird davor, ja vor was genau? gewarnt.^^
> 
> Selbst hier wird das gar nicht konkretisiert, es wurden eben noch keine Beispiele genannt, siehe oben.


Ein Beispiel?
Gerne.
Du gibst Deine Fingerabdrücke beim Amt ab und diese werden digital gespeichert.
Von dort zur Bundesdruckerei übertragen.
Bei der Bundesdruckerei verarbeitet und gespeichert bis der Perso fertig ist.
Danach sollen diese Daten gelöscht werden. Ggf sind sie aber "ausversehen" in irgendeinem länger gespeicherten Backup gelandet. Alles schon dagewesen. Aber selbst falls nicht, die paar Tage auf diversen lokalen Rechnern/Servern reichen doch locker aus.

Was ist wenn irgendein Geheimdienst sie mitschneidet, sie vom Server holt, etc? Oder ein Hacker? Oder eine beteiligt Firma?
Und das nicht von einem unwichtigen, wie dem kleinen Finger, sondern von einem, den man Standardmäßig benutzt. (Handy, Haustür, Firma, Rechner, etc)
Und wer weiß wofür in Zukunft noch? Auto? Banküberweisungen? Authenthisierung beim Arzt? Was auch immer.
Und kein "sicherer Code", sondern ein hübsches Foto, so das man den Fingerabdruck auch ganz einfach nachbilden kann...
Und das kann dann jeder "beliebige" nutzen. Dir ist das also egal, wenn ein Hacker einfach in Dein Haus geht, sich an Deinem Rechner anmeldet, mit Deinem Auto rumfährt, als Du zum Arzt geht? Denk Dir einfach was aus, wo Du Dich jetzt schon und vielleicht in Zukunft einfach mit Fingerabdruck identifizierst... Vielleicht hinterlässt auch einfach jemand eine paar Deiner Fingerabdrücke im Hotelzimmer einer Leiche. Die Fingerabdrücke musste er ja nur beim Hacker bestellen, oder sich aus der (Polizei-)Datenbank holen, wenn er (illegal) Zugriff darauf hat. Und da sie ja schon gespeichert sind, bist Du auch ganz schnell der erste Verdächtige...
Das Problem mit den Fingerabdrücken ist halt, die kann man nicht ändern wie ein Passwort. Wenn die einmal "permanent" im öffentlichen Umlauf geraten sind, ist die Sache gelaufen.
Ja, ein Teil meiner Beispiele sind Zukunftsmusik. Ein Teil aber nicht, der wird jetzt schon genutzt. Und für wie wahrscheinlich halten wir das, das biometrische Merkmale in Zukunft an mehr Stellen genutzt werden...? Kannst Du Dir ja selber ausrechnen...
Klar kann man argumentieren, für Vebrecher gilt das schon jetzt, aber in naher und (wohl) nicht mehr verhinderbarer Zukunft gilt das dann anlasslos für alle 80 Millione Deutsche bzw hunderte Millionen Europäer mit Ausweispflicht.
Also ich finde das gruselig.


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (10. Februar 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Wie mir schon in der Ausbildung mitgeteilt wurde: Du musst nicht alles wissen, sondern nur, wie du es möglichst schnell findest, wenn du es brauchst.
> Das Risiko besteht also auch hier. Wenn alles digital verfolgt werden kann, dann muss man nicht alles selbst speichern, sondern nur wissen, wo man es ausgraben kann. Nicht umsonst möchten Regierungen doch an die Daten von FB & Co. ran. Da gibt es ja schon alles, man muss es nur auslesen können. Das muss man jetzt nicht mit noch einem Chip leichter machen, besonders weil ich nicht einmal sagen könnte, wann ich das letzte mal meinen Perso gebraucht habe. Vermutlich vor Jahren, als ich das letzte mal umgezogen bin, sonst brauche ich das Stück Plastik für nichts und es würde mir auch keine Vorteile bringen, wenn ich damit theoretisch irgendwas digital machen könnte.


das ist richtig. ich brauchte meinen ausweis 4 mal in 6 jahren 2 mal club und 2 mal tabak für mama. ich habe mir vor 2 jahren einen neuen ausweiß geben lassen ohne biometrische daten und bald hole ich meinen neuen mit biometrischen daten  aber bis auf den neuen namen ändert sich nicht veil brauche den aber weil mein alter name nicht exestiert in der theorie. ich brauche den noch für namen ändern in pay pal und ebay aber das wars auf unbestimmte zeit


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> das ist richtig. ich brauchte meinen ausweis 4 mal in 6 jahren 2 mal club und 2 mal tabak für mama. ich habe mir vor 2 jahren einen neuen ausweiß geben lassen ohne biometrische daten und bald hole ich meinen neuen mit biometrischen daten  aber bis auf den neuen namen ändert sich nicht veil brauche den aber weil mein alter name nicht exestiert in der theorie. ich brauche den noch für namen ändern in pay pal und ebay aber das wars auf unbestimmte zeit


Du hast Deinen Namen geändert? Habe ich auch durch Hochzeit. PayPal/ebay kannste Dir sparen. Nachdem die einen Scan meiner Heiratsurkunde  sehen wollten für die Änderung, habe ich es einfach bleiben lassen.
Vor allem warum? Anlegen geht doch auch ohne? Und seitdem weise ich einfach bei persönlichem Kontakt darauf hin, das die Leute sich nicht wundern. Firmen haben sich noch nie beschwert, solange die Ihr Geld bekommen haben über PayPal und die Adresse stimmt.
Ich arbeite seit über 5 Jahren mit einem "falschen" Namen auf diesen Plattformen. War bisher kein Problem.


----------



## Malker (10. Februar 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wozu du meinen Beitrag zitiert hast. Deine Antwort hat 0 Bezug.


War ein Versehen. Habs geändert. Sorry.


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Du hast Deinen Namen geändert? Habe ich auch durch Hochzeit. PayPal/ebay kannste Dir sparen. Nachdem die einen Scan meiner Heiratsurkunde  sehen wollten für die Änderung, habe ich es einfach bleiben lassen.
> Vor allem warum? Anlegen geht doch auch ohne? Und seitdem weise ich einfach bei persönlichem Kontakt darauf hin, das die Leute sich nicht wundern. Firmen haben sich noch nie beschwert, solange die Ihr Geld bekommen haben über PayPal und die Adresse stimmt.
> Ich arbeite seit über 5 Jahren mit einem "falschen" Namen auf diesen Plattformen. War bisher kein Problem.


mein problem ist halt das ich mit meinen alten vollständigen namen nicht assoziert werden will und wenn man mit Frau ankommt aber mit Herr bezahlt ist auch nicht so die beste variante.

ich persöhnlich habe probleme meinen alten namen zu hören weil der mich mit sachen verknüpft die ich nicht mehr wirklich wissen will


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

l0lhunt3r_HD schrieb:


> ich persöhnlich habe probleme meinen alten namen zu hören weil der mich mit sachen verknüpft die ich nicht mehr wirklich wissen will


Ok, das ist natürlich was anderes.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht auf der einen Seite beschweren, dass DE in der Digitalisierung hinterherhinkt, und auf der anderen Seite jegliche Neuerung in dem Bereich verurteilen. Das ist zwar ebenfalls ziemlich deutsch, hilft aber am Ende auch nicht weiter.



Die Leute, die sich über mangelnde Digitalisierung beschweren, sind nicht unbedingt die, die eine weitere Aufrüstung beim Perso kritisieren. 

Aber den bislang via Smartphone ausgelesenen Perso mit viel Geld ins Smartphone zu bringen wird ohnehin nichts daran ändern, dass viele Amtsgänge nur offline möglich sind. Steuererklärung, Pass-Beantratung und ähnliches werden die meisten ohnehin am heimischen Schreibtisch machen und da kann man seit über einem Jahrzehnt einen E-Perso abfragen – wenn das denn für das jeweilige Amtsgeschäft überhaupt vorgesehen wäre. (Wobei die meist genannten Beispiele Autozulassung und Passbeantragung wegen der Plaketenkleberei und der Personensichtkontrolle auch gar nicht für Digitalisierung geeignet wären.)




0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab mir noch schnell den "neuen" Ausweis austellen lassen, bevor die Fingerabdrücke Pflicht werden/wurden... der ist jetzt noch 9,5 Jahre gültig glaub ich...
> 
> ...und generell sag ich mal.... "Auf die schnelle...in die Mikrowelle..."



Der Chip ist leider ein Sicherheitsmerkmal und bei Beschädigung somit der Ausweis ungültig. Merkt vielleicht niemand, kann aber zu Problemen führen.




Malkolm schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen wurde, kann ich es ja mal versuchen...
> 
> Ein Ablaufdatum ist aus mehreren Gründen sinnvoll, zumal es in der EU Pflicht ist, dass Ausweise grundsätzlich eine befristete Gültigkeit besitzen:
> - Die Merkmale einer Person verändern sich auch als Erwachsener noch, insb. hinsichtlich Staatsbürgerschaft, Adressen und auch dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild. Selten auch mal der Wechsel des Geschlechts. Ein Ausweis, der 40 Jahre alt ist, kann im Zweifel den Sinn des Ausweises (die Identitsfeststellung) nicht mehr erfüllen
> ...



Also mein 10 Jahre altes Perso-Foto ist näher am heutigen Aussehen des Inhabers dran und demnach nicht aktualisierungsbedrüftig, als die von einigen Aktivisten erfolgreich für die Passbeantragung verwendeten Bilder. In der Praxis werden nämlich Fotos akzeptiert, die von Tag 1 nicht den Beantragenden zeigen. Auch IT-Sicherheit würde ich nicht gelten lassen. Bei einem so wichtigen Thema wäre schon eine 5 Wochen offene Sicherheitslücke inakzeptabel. Das ganze System muss also fehlerfrei sein, wenn man nicht monatlich neue Persos ausstellen möchte, und "fehlerfrei" klappt in der Praxis nur, wenn man ein spezialisiertes, auf extrem wenig Code minimalisiertes Verfahren verwendet. Das ist beim Perso auch möglich, weil Ausweisdokumente seit 170 Jahren den gleichen Funktionsumfang haben, den man halt einmalig digital nachbauen muss. Danachgibt es auch keinen Anlass und keine Möglichkeit mehr, Updates oder Funktionserweiterungen einzuführen – und meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Bedarf. Mit dem E-Perso authentifiziert man sich nur gegenüber einer App der Bundesdruckerei, die gesamte weitere Funktionalität baut dann auf eine Freigabe durch die Bundesdruckerei auf und da kann man serverseitig beliebig Neuerungen einführen, ohne dass sich der Authentifizierungsvorgang ändert.

Das besagte Druckerei gewinnorientiert arbeitet ist übrigens keine Entschuldigung, sondern Teil des kritisierten Zustandes. Auf der einen Seite schreibt der Staat vor, dass man Perso (oder Pass, beides muss nicht) hat, auf der anderen Seite stellt er finanzielle Zugangshürden auf. Das ist eine versteckte Kopfabgabe (einschließlich der typischen Folgen für die soziale Gerechtigkeit) und so eigentlich nicht zulässig – im Gegensatz zu einer Steuerfinanzierung.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der RFID-Chip kann nur über kurze Distanz ausgelesen werden.
> Du kannst den in einen farady'schen Käfig packen (z.B. Alufolie umwickeln) und dann ist da nix mehr mit Auslesen.



Solche Angaben gelten immer nur für handelsübliche, für den praktischen Einsatz konzipierte Lesergeräte. Mit unpraktischen Formaten, vor allem aber mit extralegalen Sendern und Antennen lässt sich die Reichweite praktisch jeden Funkstandards beliebig steigern. Ich weiß nicht genau, wo die Rekorde für den RFID des E-Perso stehen, aber für das NFC von Girokarten werden mit handtellergroßen Antennen (die samt Mini-Computer zwecks automatischer Kontoleerung in eine kleine Handtasche oder die Ecke eines Aktenkoffers passen) Reichweiten von über 2 m erzielt. "10 m"-Bluetooth-Verbindungen wurden mit einer kleinen Hand-Richtfunktantenne schon auf über 2 km Entfernung aufgebaut und das sind bidirektionale Beispiele. Für Tracking-Zwecke reicht es aber zum Teil schon, wenn man einen Datenaustausch als Dritter mithört, das geht über noch größere Entfernungen.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe die Erhöhung gar nicht mit bekommen. Ich habe so gesehen zum Glück zum Ende des letzten Jahres meinen neuen Perso noch beantragt gehabt (und Anfang Januar abgeholt). Der alte war seit 2.5 Jahren abgelaufen und ich sah es nicht ein die 35 EUR zu zahlen (wusste damals nicht, dass der 29 EUR kostet und die 6 EUR für den Fingerkram sind, aber auch die 29 EUR sind mir zu teuer im Vergleich zu den 8 EUR des alten Persos) und brauchte auch keinen Perso bisher. Habe den nur erneuert, weil ich jetzt einen Perso brauchte. Da überlegt man sich ja, ob man nicht den neuen in 10 Jahren auch wieder nicht verlängert um die Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Chip ist leider ein Sicherheitsmerkmal und bei Beschädigung somit der Ausweis ungültig. Merkt vielleicht niemand, kann aber zu Problemen führen.



Upsi.... das ist mir aber unangenehm....  Da ich den Perso in den letzten 20...25 Jahren vielleicht 5 mal gebraucht habe... denke ich kann ich sehr gut damit leben... schließlich brauch ich in 9 Jahren ja schon wieder einen Neuen! 

Ich denke aber, dass im Kampf gegen Terrorismus & Missbrauch die Gültigkeitsdauer auch noch reduziert werden wird...
Warum alle 10 Jahre 40,-€+ kassieren, wenn es auch alle 5 Jahre geht?!


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite seit über 5 Jahren mit einem "falschen" Namen auf diesen Plattformen. War bisher kein Problem.


Du pokerst seit über 5 Jahren mit einer Bank, dass es nicht auffliegt, wenn du gegen ihre AGB's verstößt. Sollte das doch passieren, dürfte die Konsequenz für deinen Account ja klar sein. 

Also, wenn man die Plattform/ Bank gerne nutzt und seine korrekten Daten letztlich sowieso in der Bankverbindung hinterlegt sind, warum löscht man den alten Account nicht einfach und legt den passend neu an? Dass das alles ohne Urkunden etc. geht, ist ja offenbar bereits bekannt.

Unbekannt dagegen scheinen die Konsequenzen, kann man sich aber anlesen.
Ist jedenfalls nichts wofür man sich feiern lassen sollte, soviel vorweg.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2021)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Unternehmen digitalisieren sich um Kosten zu sparen und für den Verbraucher günstiger zu werden.


Das ist ja nett von denen! Voll knorke!


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Also mein 10 Jahre altes Perso-Foto ist näher am heutigen Aussehen des Inhabers dran und demnach nicht aktualisierungsbedrüftig, als die von einigen Aktivisten erfolgreich für die Passbeantragung verwendeten Bilder. In der Praxis werden nämlich Fotos akzeptiert, die von Tag 1 nicht den Beantragenden zeigen. Auch IT-Sicherheit würde ich nicht gelten lassen. Bei einem so wichtigen Thema wäre schon eine 5 Wochen offene Sicherheitslücke inakzeptabel. Das ganze System muss also fehlerfrei sein, wenn man nicht monatlich neue Persos ausstellen möchte, und "fehlerfrei" klappt in der Praxis nur, wenn man ein spezialisiertes, auf extrem wenig Code minimalisiertes Verfahren verwendet. Das ist beim Perso auch möglich, weil Ausweisdokumente seit 170 Jahren den gleichen Funktionsumfang haben, den man halt einmalig digital nachbauen muss. Danachgibt es auch keinen Anlass und keine Möglichkeit mehr, Updates oder Funktionserweiterungen einzuführen – und meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Bedarf. Mit dem E-Perso authentifiziert man sich nur gegenüber einer App der Bundesdruckerei, die gesamte weitere Funktionalität baut dann auf eine Freigabe durch die Bundesdruckerei auf und da kann man serverseitig beliebig Neuerungen einführen, ohne dass sich der Authentifizierungsvorgang ändert.


Endlich Argumente, danke!

Ich halte dagegen:
1. Ist es super, wenn du noch so aussiehst wie vor 10 Jahren. Das ist beneidenswert, aber a) nicht die Regel, b) nur ein Merkmal des Ausweises und c) sprechen wir uns in 10-20 Jahren noch mal, mal sehen wie groß die Ähnlichkeit dann noch ist.

2. Die Masche mit gemorphten oder sonst wie manipulierten Bildern einen Ausweis zu beantragen ist ja schon länger bekannt und auch effektiv angegangen worden. Seit Mitte letzten Jahres gelten hier verschärfte Regeln, siehe https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/personalausweis-fotos-101.html

3. Die IT-Sicherheit (mein Steckenpferd) ist deutlich Vielschichtiger als von dir dargestellt. Es wird sehr viel Aufwand betrieben Code und Hardware sicher zu designen. Alleine die entsprechende Zertifizierung beim BSI und Evaluierung bei den spzielisierten Prüfstellen kostet in der Regel nahe an die 1M€ und braucht >12 Monate. Da wird sehr genau drauf geschaut. Trotzdem zeigt die Erfahrung, dass man nach einigen Jahren nachbessern müsste an bestimmten Stellen, nicht weil das Produkt direkt eine Lücke aufweist, sondern weil insbesondere die technischen Mittel für hardwareseitige Angriffe ((Laser-)Fault-Injection, Seitenkanalangriffe etc.) immer besser und günstiger werden.

4. Zwar ist das Ziel seit 170 Jahren identisch (sich ausweisen), aber der benötigte Funktionsumfang ändert sich stetig. Das liegt an profanen Dingen wie neuen Datenfeldern (z.B. die eingeführte Nummer der Kommune) aber auch an neuen Protokollen, Algorithmen oder auch einfach Schlüssellängen kryptographischer Verfahren.


----------



## Bluebird (10. Februar 2021)

Geil dann kann man das neue Smartphone ja auch viel leichter rechtfertigen wenn nach spätestens 3 Jahren die Sicherheitsupdates auslaufen ... 
Ich denke das wird allen Smartphone Herstellern gefallen 
Find ich aber auch Geil wie alle Digitalisierung und dessen Probleme in diesem Land an einem Digitalen Perso messen , dieses Land hat einen riesenteil Bürger die nicht mal 10 Mbit Internet haben , aber Digi Perso ist jetzt der Große Wurf !
Naja wenn man als Regierung alles veschießen hat was man Verscheißen kann , dann backt man eben kleine und unnütze Brötchen ...


----------



## 4thVariety (10. Februar 2021)

Für Reisen und im Ausland braucht man Pass und Führerschein. 

Im Inland braucht man den Personalausweise vielleicht noch beim Handyvertragskauf, einer Finanzoerung, oder Kauf von Sachen jenseits der 10.000€ Schwarzgeldgrenze. Im Normalfall braucht man den Ausweis also weder als Plastikkarte, noch als SmartphoneApp.

Klassische CSU Methode dieses Projekt. Man nimmt etwas das deren greise Wähler kennen und macht ein DIGITAL davor, damit man sich feiern lassen kann, was man für die Digitalisierung doch alles macht. Als nächstes ist dann die Digitalisierung der Misthaufen an der Reihe. Da wird die ganze Schei#!e erfasst, der Düngewert ermittelt und dann optimiert auf die Felder verteilt zur Ertragssteigerung der Donaumoos-Banane.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

Bevor der Ausweis und alle davon abhängigen betroffenen Stellen digitalisiert sind, haben wir doch längst Paypal Chips unter der Haut und einen Amazon-Barcode im Genick.
Der Vorteil ist eh klar, diese Unternehmen verdienen sich dumm und dämlich mit unseren Daten, dort gehen keine Datensätze einfach mal auf gebrauchten SSD's über Kleinanzeigen nach draußen. Bei mancher KFZ-Zulassungstelle leider schon.


----------



## Takuyaki (10. Februar 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> So ist es doch heute schon. Bist du Regierungskritisch bist du weg aus dem Internet. Hast du einen YT Kanal und die Leute spenden für dich, da du genau deshalb deinen Job verloren hast, kündigt die das die Bank. Und BTW, Uploadfilter wurden gerade beschlossen.
> 
> Ja wir sind schon soweit, dass wenn dein Vater der falschen Partei angehört, das Kind von der Schule fliegt.
> 
> ...


Dass du dir anmaßt, bei deinem realitätsfernen Geschwafel davon zu schreiben, andere sollen in der Realität ankommen, ist schon echt lustig. Ihr habt jawohl den letzten Schuss nicht gehört. Seit wann sind wir hier beim Hildmann-Telegram-Kanal? Dachte ich bin hier bei PC Games Hardware.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Februar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du pokerst seit über 5 Jahren mit einer Bank, dass es nicht auffliegt, wenn du gegen ihre AGB's verstößt. Sollte das doch passieren, dürfte die Konsequenz für deinen Account ja klar sein.


PayPal ist keine Bank. PayPal freut sich aber wenn Leute das denken. PayPal hat einfach nur die Banken vorgeführt, weil die 20 Jahre zu blöde/faul/inkompetent waren eine simple Echtzeitüberweisung einzuführen.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> PayPal ist keine Bank. PayPal hat einfach nur die Banken vorgeführt, weil die 20 Jahre zu blöde/faul/inkompetent waren eine simple Echtzeitüberweisung einzuführen.


Agiert aber wie eine und wird wie eine behandelt. Also was nützt dein Beitrag?


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> PayPal ist keine Bank. PayPal freut sich aber wenn Leute das denken. PayPal hat einfach nur die Banken vorgeführt, weil die 20 Jahre zu blöde/faul/inkompetent waren eine simple Echtzeitüberweisung einzuführen.


Mh.
Am 2. Juli 2007 erhielt PayPal von der luxemburgischen Finanzaufsichtsbehörde CSSF eine Banklizenz, gültig nach EU-Richtlinien für die ganze EU.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel?
> Gerne.
> Du gibst Deine Fingerabdrücke beim Amt ab und diese werden digital gespeichert.
> Von dort zur Bundesdruckerei übertragen.
> ...



Die digitale Fassung deiner Fingerabdrücke muss ein Geheimdienst nicht über Hacks erbeuten, die wirst du ihn bei der Einreise in das jeweilige Land freiwillig aus deinem Pass auslesen lassen (müssen. Oder wie kehrt machen und nach Hause fliegen). Und der real deal ist noch schlimmer – du gibst automatisch jeder Kellnerin, die den Tisch abräumt, deine Fingerabdrücke und unter guten Bedingungen ist es dem CCC sogar gelungen, diese ohne direkten physischen Zugriff auf z.B. ein Glas aus ein paar Metern Entfernung abzufotografieren. (Letzteres übrigens auch eine enorme Schwachstelle von Irisscannern.)

Von daher solltest du, unabhängig von der fehelnden Datensparsamkeit der Ausweisbehörden, dein Haus, dein Auto, etc. mit sichereren Methoden schützen. Ein 5-Euro-Zahlenschloss wäre vermutlich ein Fortschritt. 





Malkolm schrieb:


> Endlich Argumente, danke!
> 
> Ich halte dagegen:
> 1. Ist es super, wenn du noch so aussiehst wie vor 10 Jahren. Das ist beneidenswert, aber a) nicht die Regel, b) nur ein Merkmal des Ausweises und c) sprechen wir uns in 10-20 Jahren noch mal, mal sehen wie groß die Ähnlichkeit dann noch ist.
> ...



Ich mag Argumente. 
Zu 1: Natürlich gibt es auch Menschen, deren Äußeres sich schon nach einem Jahr unerkennbar verändert hat. Die Polizei kann bei der Fahnung nach Personen mit (ehemals) reichlich Haaren auf Kopf und Kinn ein Lied davon singen und Unfallopfer sowieso. Das ist aber genau meine Aussage: Wie tauschen den Perso bislang nicht aus, wenn man auf dem Bild nicht mehr erkennbar ist, sondern in einem willkürlich gewählten Zeitintervall.

Zu 2: Die verschärften Regeln sind noch gar nicht in Kraft, mir ging es aber nur um den aktuellen Stand der Fotos in Ausweisdokumenten. Da ist es Künstlern meinem Wissen nach 2017 oder 2018 gelungen, einen Perso für eine Frau zu beantragen, dessen Bild derart gemorpht war, dass sich ein Mann damit erfolgreich ausweisen konnte. Ich selbst musste meinen Perso während Corona neu beantragen und dabei nicht einmal die Maske abnehmen. Die Bilder sind also wegen Handhabung und Kriterien derzeit so lasche Sicherheitsmerkmale, dass ein paar Jahre mehr oder weniger keinen Unterschied bei der Erkennbarkeit machen. Es wird Leute geben, die einem 30 oder 40 Jahre alten Perso besser zuoordbar sind, als andere einem 30 oder 40 Stunden alten.

Zu 3&4: Side-Channel-Attacken auf einen Chip, der abseits der Übertragungsverschlüsselung als passiver Datenspeicher dient? Ohne direkten Hardware-Zugriff besteht? Schwer vorstellbar. Und wenn man den Perso in der Hand hält, kann man die Informationen komplett anlog ablesen. Ebenso erübrigen sich bei einem fixen Funktionsumfang (wobei "Daten in Textform" unabhängig von der Zahl der Zeilen eine Funktion ist) und gegebener Sicherheit Änderungen an Protokollen. Einzig das Argument der Schlüssellängen würde ich gelten lassen. Bei den paar Kilobyte Daten und nur einem einmaligen Schreibzugriff bei der Ausstellung kann man hier aber Schlüssellängen nutzen, die andernorts unvorstellbar sind.

Aufgrund des engen, fixen Aufgabengebietes kann man den Perso meiner Meinung nach nicht mit komplexen IT-Systemen vergleichen, für die ich deinen Aussagen durchaus zustimmen würde. Es gibt halt Dinge, die ständig mit neuen Möglichkeiten und Anforderungen wachsen (z.B. Grafikkarten-APIs und Speicherschnittstellen) und es gibt Dinge, die müssen nur weiter funktionieren wie bisher (z.B. Ausweisdokumente und Auto-Bedienung). Das sind Änderungen maximal als Sparmaßnahme sinnvoll, aber hier soll es ja teurer werden.


----------



## Ganjafield (10. Februar 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Über die Kostenfrage kann man sicher streiten. Fakt ist aber, dass ein Ausweis nunmal Kosten verursacht, zumal die Bundesdruckerei ein marktwirtschaftlich orientiertes Unternehmen ist. Da die Kosten ansonsten aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden müsste wäre ein "kostenloser" Ausweis immer Augenwischerei.


Steuern nimmt unser Staat genug ein, ich sehe daher kein Problem den Ausweis aus Steuermitteln zu bezahlen. Da wir alle sehr viele Steuern und Abgaben einzahlen und Jeder einen Ausweis braucht, sollte es also kein Problem sein. Es geht hier um einen Ausweis der alle 10 Jahre erneuert werden muss. Ein großes Steuerloch sollte daher nicht entstehen. Kann die Politik ja von der gerade eingeführen Abgabe von 6 Cent je Liter Benzin bezahlen. Oder von den anderen sinnfreien Energieabgaben die Sie gerade beschlossen haben um mehr Steuern einzunehmen und nicht die Umwelt zu schützen. Da sollte trotzdem noch ordentlich was über bleiben.


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die digitale Fassung deiner Fingerabdrücke muss ein Geheimdienst nicht über Hacks erbeuten, die wirst du ihn bei der Einreise in das jeweilige Land freiwillig aus deinem Pass auslesen lassen (müssen. Oder wie kehrt machen und nach Hause fliegen). Und der real deal ist noch schlimmer – du gibst automatisch jeder Kellnerin, die den Tisch abräumt, deine Fingerabdrücke und unter guten Bedingungen ist es dem CCC sogar schon gelungen, diese ohne direkten physischen Zugriff auf z.B. ein Glas aus ein paar Metern Entfernung abzufotografieren. (Letzteres übrigens auch eine enorme Schwachstelle von Irisscannern.)
> 
> Von daher solltest du, unabhängig von der fehelnden Datensparsamkeit der Ausweisbehörden, dein Haus, dein Auto, etc. mit sichereren Methoden schützen. Ein 5-Euro-Zahlenschloss wäre vermutlich ein Fortschritt.


Hi,
dessen bin ich mir bewusst.
Leider habe ich etwas unbedarft vor ein Jahren mal einen Reisepass machen lassen, weil ich es für eine Kreuzfahrt brauchte... 
Seitdem reise ich jetzt nicht mehr in Länder, die an der Grenze meine Fingerabdrücke wollen.  Deswegen fallen z.B. auch Dienstreisen für meine Firma nach Malaysia weg, weil die meinen Reisepass sehen wollen. Und wenn die feststellen, das der Chip nicht mehr auslesbar ist, wird man bestimmt auch als Europäer seine Fingerabdrücke so abgeben müssen...
Gar nicht zu reden vom Urlaubswunschziel USA (Rockys!) für meine Frau...

Fingerabdrücke von Fotos/Gläsern/etc:
Ich versuche (inzwischen) wenn möglich überall bar zu bezahlen. Da kann dann ja nur jemand was damit anfangen, der vermutlich vorher schon meinen Namen/Adresse kannte.
Das Problem mit den Abdrücken in der Datenbank ist halt, das da dann gleich auch Jemand, der mich noch nie gesehen/getroffen hat, das komplette Programm auf dem Präsentierteller bekommt.


----------



## HomeboyST (10. Februar 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> PayPal ist keine Bank. PayPal freut sich aber wenn Leute das denken. PayPal hat einfach nur die Banken vorgeführt, weil die 20 Jahre zu blöde/faul/inkompetent waren eine simple Echtzeitüberweisung einzuführen.



Ähmmm... Paypal nimmt keine Echtzeit Überweisung vor. Die buchen in Ihrem Netzwerk nur andere Zahlen. 
Der eigentliche Banktransfer dauert im Hintergrund ebenso noch Tage.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@seraph1488 Ach komm hör auf! Als ob jemals was schlimmes passiert sei in Deutschland wenn man über "Verordnungen" am Parlament vorbei regiert.....


----------



## Susi-Skywalker (10. Februar 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> So viele geisteskranke Gutmenschen hier... unfassbar!
> Manchen geht es noch zu gut... oder es ging ihnen nie schlecht, merkt man sofort...
> 
> btw: Susi... bist du es Rotkäpchen?


Was ist mit mir?

MfG


----------



## KasenShlogga (10. Februar 2021)

Ein Smartphone lasse ich mir nicht aufzwingen, da stelle ich mich gegen. Ich bin nicht gerade scharf darauf, auf einem Gerät mit dem ich im Internet bin, dauerhaft identifizierbar gemacht zu werden. Es geht mir ohnehin gehörig gegen den Strich, dass dieser Smartphonezwang sich immer mehr verbreitet. Ich benutze das Ding zum Telefonieren, zum Texten und um ab und zu etwas im Internet zu suchen, das war's aber auch. Ich will mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, wann ich das Ding zu nutzen habe.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht sollten wir ohnehin mal wieder zum Topic zurückkehren.. Der spaßige Perso und die Verknüpfung mit dem Smartphone....
Wie oft braucht ihr im Reallife den Perso? Wo soll sich der Benefit generieren das Smartphone dafür zu nutzen anstelle des eigentlichen Dokumentes?
Wenn der Bedarf am Perso-Nutzen heute nicht so groß ist (Wie bei mir) Sollten wir damit rechnen, dass man ihn künftig öfter braucht?


----------



## Frosty-Blue_Eyes (10. Februar 2021)

Jetzt hab ich mal eben gegoogelt. Hmm. Ist schon Mist, wenn man das eigene Geburtsdatum verstecken muss, um nicht anzuecken. Bei mir hätte irgendwas mit 81182 gestanden. Und wer weiß, was das bedeutet hätte. Auweia.

BTT: Das letzte mal brauchte ich meinen Perso bei der Post, um Pakete anzunehmen. In wie fern wird mir da Erleichterung versprochen? Oder geht es hier tatsächlich nur um Einzelfälle (große Onlineeinkäufe über einem bestimmten Wert, Anträge usw?) Ich kann die Vorteile immernoch nicht greifen.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2021)

Bin mal gespannt wann Leute die neben einer Deutschen auch eine weitere Nationalität besitzen, verpflichtet sind einen für mich persöhnlich absolut nutzenosen Digitalen Ausweiß mit zu führen....
Mein Deutscher Ausweiß ist vor über 10 Jahren abgelaufen, und hab mir nie nen neuen geholt weil ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch die Möglichkeit habe mich mit meinem Italienischen Ausweiß für *5,60€* in vollem umfang ausweisen zu können.

Aber ich bin mir sicher das es Pflicht wird das jeder hier ein Brandmal bekommt, zur offensichtlichen "Erleichterung bei Behördenrelevanten dingen" ganz zufällig erweitert es halt die Kontrolle der Bürger. Was für ein Glück.

Aprobos mein Identifizierung per Ausweiß jeden mit etwas Digitalem Know How zugänglichzu machen.
Ich sollte nach ca 3 Tagen wieder mal auf mein Smartphone gucken..vielleicht gibt es neue Werbung und lebens erleichterne Dinge die ich noch nicht kenne...

Danach suche ich meinen Ausweiß.. den hab ich schon so lange nicht benutzt ich hab vergessen wie er Aussieht fast so lange wie mein Führerschein.

Nach meiner ganz persöhnlichen unwichtigen Meinung wurden hier mal wieder viele Millionen für Theoretische Dinge verpulvert.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@LastManStanding Mir fällt da bei deinem Vergleich auch irgendwie dieser Werbespot wieder ein... wo gezeigt wurde wieviel hunderttausende Dollar die Nasa für einen Stift der weltraumtauglich ist hingelegt hat... und die Russen haben nen Bleistift genommen... 



KasenShlogga schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone lasse ich mir nicht aufzwingen, da stelle ich mich gegen. Ich bin nicht gerade scharf darauf, auf einem Gerät mit dem ich im Internet bin, dauerhaft identifizierbar gemacht zu werden. Es geht mir ohnehin gehörig gegen den Strich, dass dieser Smartphonezwang sich immer mehr verbreitet. Ich benutze das Ding zum Telefonieren, zum Texten und um ab und zu etwas im Internet zu suchen, das war's aber auch. Ich will mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, wann ich das Ding zu nutzen habe.



Ja und bei uns in der Firma wollte man uns schon die CoronaWarnApp aufzwingen(auf die Firmenhandys, wohlgemerkt)...  wurde aber last minute abgewendet. Dadurch hab ich ohnehin ein Smartphone hier liegen, dazu kommt mein privates... aber in letzter Zeit nutze ich es tatsächlich auch fast nur noch zum telefonieren...


----------



## psalm64 (10. Februar 2021)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Mein Deutscher Ausweiß ist vor über 10 Jahren abgelaufen, und hab mir nie nen neuen geholt


Mh, ich weiß ja nicht, ob für Leute mit Doppelter Staatsangehörigkeit andere Regeln gelten, aber das ist soweit ich weiß eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Man muß das Ding nicht mit sich rumschleppen, aber ein gültiges Dokument besitzen muß man schon (Reisepass oder Perso).
Die ersten vertrauenswürdig aussehen Google-Ergebnisse scheinen das zu bestätigen.

@ Topic:
Ich glaube die letzten Male benutzt habe ich den Perso, wenn ich doch mal mit EC-Karte und Unterschrift bezahlen musste und meine Unterschrift auf der EC-Karte unleserlich war...


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht auf der einen Seite beschweren, dass DE in der Digitalisierung hinterherhinkt, und auf der anderen Seite jegliche Neuerung in dem Bereich verurteilen. Das ist zwar ebenfalls ziemlich deutsch, hilft aber am Ende auch nicht weiter.


Dieser Einwand ist zu pauschal. Es gäbe ganz andere Methoden, um z.B. das Thema komfortablen Kontakt mit den Behörden zu vereinfachen. Zusammen mit der neu eingeführten Steuereinnummer und deren Optionen ist das Tor für den komplett gläsernen Bürger wieder ein Stück geöffnet worden.

Wir befinden uns in einem Spagat zwischen Datenschutz, freiheitlicher Gesellschaft und Schutz des Einzelnen auf der einen Seite und umfassende Datenerhebung zum Segen der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung und der vermeintlichen Sicherheit auf der anderen Seite. Wirf einen Blick nach China und schau, ob Du das willst.

Ich bin mir bei einem noch nicht sicher und da schaue ich in der Tat vorsichtig neidisch auf deren Entwicklung. Wir sind eine Verbots- und Bestrafungsgesellschaft, erlaubt ist erst einmal alles, und was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt. Sanktioniert wird nur über Strafen und die meisten streben darum ein Leben an, in dem sie gerade so an der Grenze zum Erlaubten operieren, sei es bei Steuern, Schwarzgeld etc.

China installiert, neben der totalen Überwachung, gerade auch ein Modell der Belohnung. Dreimal die alte Oma über die Staße gelassen, gibt einen "Gummi-Karma-Punkt". Eigentlich ein schönes Modell, um Menschen zur friedlichen Koexistenz zu bewegen, aber es klappt nur mit totaler Überwachung.

Ich persönlich will prinzipiell gar keine Überwachung. Das Restrisiko für Straftaten gehe ich dabei bewusst ein. Das Niveau hier im Land ist so dermaßen tief, da brauchen wir keine bessere Überwachung. Ich hatte schon zu RAF Zeiten mit der Rasterfahnung meine Probleme, dass war für mich der Anfang der Übels, weil nach Vorurteilen und nicht nach Beweisen befahndet wird. _"Alleinstehender Mann, zwanzig bis vierzig Jahre alt, mehr als fünf Wohnorte?"_ POTENZIELLER TERRORIST

Und genau da hört der Spaß auf. Und wir unterhöhlen das Fundament der Grundrechte immer weiter. Diese hier beschriebene Aktion ist wieder eine Schaufel Erde, die abgetragen wird. Und irgendwann dann bricht unser Fundament zusammen und was dann kommt, will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wenn der Bedarf am Perso-Nutzen heute nicht so groß ist (Wie bei mir) Sollten wir damit rechnen, dass man ihn künftig öfter braucht?



Dein Bedarf wird sich mittelfristig nicht ändern.



Frosty-Blue_Eyes schrieb:


> Ich kann die Vorteile immernoch nicht greifen.



Der Bund führt den ePerso ein (bzw. baut ihn weiter aus), um die Digitalisierung der Verwaltungsprozesse (eGovernment) im Zuge der Umsetzung des OZG (Onlinezugangsgesetz) zu begleiten. Das OZG besagt, dass ALLE Verwaltungsleistungen bis Ende 2022 für die Bürger auch digital angeboten werden müssen. Vorteil: weniger auf dem Amt hocken. Funktioniert nach eigenen Erfahrungen wunderbar bei der KfZ-Zulassung zur Zeit.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (10. Februar 2021)

Das letzte mal hatte ich den Perso 2018 gebraucht als ich Auswaerts unterwegs war und mich bei der Polizei eingemischt hatte weil diese wahllos Leute vor einem Lokal Filzen lies. Ende der Geschichte die hatten dann waehrend der Diskussion inkl. Posten aufenthalt meinerseits einen gefunden der 1g Gras dabei hatte joa macht Sinn.

50m daneben gingen sich die Obdachlosen besoffen an die gurgel, egal da kann man keine Verwaltungsstrafe kassieren.

Das letzte mal war aber eigentlich 2016 bei der Kontoeroeffnung


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@PureLuck Ja, ok... aber all das ginge ja auch ohne Verknüpfung mit einem Smartphone... (Ja, ist freiwillig, ich weiss... hatten wir schon) Warum das also auch auf freiwilliger Basis was nutzen soll... erschließt sich mir nicht, wie gesagt, es sei denn wir brauchen den Perso "demnächst" öfter... wozu auch immer...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mit Leuten mit ner 1488 im Namen red ich nicht, denen Spuck ich ins Gesicht und wünsche guten Appetit.
> 
> Also, guten Hunger.
> 
> @ PCGH: Falls ihrs noch nicht bemerkt habt, solche Zahlen sind "Codes" und keine zufälligen Zahlenkombinationen. Soweit ist man sogar schon in der Politik. Auch wenn hier Vieles länger dauert als anderswo, könnte man sich dem Thema mal annehmen. Man muss nämlich nicht für jeden eine Plattform sein, es sei denn, man will das so.



Die Moderation ist sich der Bedeutung solcher Codes bewusst, zumindest bei den bekannteren der mittlerweile sehr vielen Zahlencodes. Da wir aber tatsächlich viele mit Geburtsjahr 88 in der Zielgruppe haben, kann man nicht gleich jedem 1418er die 1312er auf den Hals hetzen. Sollte sich hier jemand einschlägig äußern, bitte ich das aber der Moderation zu melden, damit die tätig werden kann. Nehmen klaren Anzeichen für Volksverhetzung oder Verbreitung von Fake News zu Provokationszwecken verstoßen Verschwörungstheorien meist schon wegen ihres Offtopic-Charakters gegen die Forenregeln. Da kann also durchgegriffen werden, ohne sich auch nur um inhaltlische Fragen bemühen zu müssen oder der Gefahr ungerechtfertigter Zensur anheim zu fallen.


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @PureLuck Ja, ok... aber all das ginge ja auch ohne Verknüpfung mit einem Smartphone... (Ja, ist freiwillig, ich weiss... hatten wir schon) Warum das also auch auf freiwilliger Basis was nutzen soll... erschließt sich mir nicht, wie gesagt, es sei denn wir brauchen den Perso "demnächst" öfter... wozu auch immer...



Gibt genug Leute, deren Dreh- und Angelpunkt das Smartphone ist. Je einfacher, desto besser. Der jetzige Weg ist zwar schon recht simpel (ePerso + Handy), aber ein Schritt weniger (nur noch Smartphone) ist eben noch simpler. Man kann sich überall, zu jeder Zeit digital ausweisen. Und je mehr (Verwaltungs-)Leistungen digital angeboten werden, desto mehr Nutzen erfährt solch eine Möglichkeit. Muss man nicht machen (ich nutze die elektr. Funktion des Persos z.B. auch nicht), aber es hat prinzipiell schon seinen Reiz (Online-Banking mach ich z.B. nur noch übers Smartphone, ohne lästigen TAN-Generator, ohne nach einer meiner drölf Geldkarten suchen zu müssen, ohne mich u.U. auf fremden PCs einloggen zu müssen). Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Anhand dessen aber den Untergang der Demokratie heraufzubeschwören, ist mir etwas zu hoch.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> @ topic, zum Glück gibt es noch den Reisepass. Oder Pass(port) wie er in anderen Ländern heißt.


Das inzwischen für solche Dokumente Fingerabdrücke genommen wurden, grenzt für mich auch an übelste Vorverdächtigung. Ich brauchte ihn leider beruflich und man hat keine Chance mit Hinweis auf Datenschutz. Das wird erwartet. Der Arbeitgeber zahlte zwar den Pass, meine Fingerabdrücke sind jetzt trotzdem in obskuren Datenbanken hinterlegt. Europol ist nicht seriös und die Daten werden längt auf US-Rechnern liegen.

Wo ist das Problem. Hab man einen Fingerabdruck als Datensatz, ist es ein Klacks, ein 3-D Modell herzustellen und damit nach belieben  den gewünschten Fingerabdruck an jeder beliebigen Stelle zu hinterlassen. Fingerabdrücke sind heute viel weniger wert als noch vor hundert Jahren. Das braucht man einem Richter aber nicht zu erklären.

Und so kommen wir immer  mehr zu einer Gesellschaft mit scheinbarer Sicherheit. Die Sicherheit im Lande ich jetzt schon so extrem gut, da bedarf es keiner weiteren Einschränkungen, Kontrollen, Überwachungen. Wir müssen mit einem Restrisko leben. Und es ist je nach Fall, z.B. als Messdiener oder schöner Tochter in einer tendentiell gewaltbereiten Familie, auch heute zum Teil extrem schmerzlich, was passiert, verhindern kann man das aber nicht.

Man kann aufklären, man kann Hilfen anbieten, am kann aber nicht alle potenziellen Täter vorsorglich wegsperren. Das wären im Fall von Pädophälie nach aktuellen Stand der Wissenschgaft jeder zehnte Mann. Man muss also lernen, mit diesem Restrisiko zu leben. Mehr Überwachung hilft meiner Meinung nach wenig. Was hilft ist wirtschaftlicher Wohnstand. Denn wer etwas hat, hat auch Sorge, es zu verlieren. Besitzende sind angreifbar, völlig verarmte hingegen kaum. Die beste Prävention ist allgemeiner Wohnstand. Der wird untergraben und Überwachung ausgebaut. Macht mich nicht glücklich.


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich brauchte ihn leider beruflich und man hat keine Chance mit Hinweis auf Datenschutz.



Hättest ja kündigen können


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wer darf und will sagen, wo ist die Grenze?



Na das kann doch jeder für sich selbst, denkst du nicht?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ein Staat hat nur so viele Daten zu benützen, wie man für die ihm übertragenen Aufgaben braucht.



Welche Daten werden denn dann deiner Meinung nach zweckentfremdet?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das zeigt schon, daß niemand von uns sagen kann, wo die eigenen Daten sind und wozu sie benutzt werden.



Hast du dich überhaupt schon einmal bemüht, in Erfahrung zu bringen, wo deine persönlichen Daten überall gelandet sind?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Türkei hat sich z.B. Daten über politische Gegner die hier gesammelt wurden besorgt um gegen diese vorzugehen oder sie bei Einreise zu verhaften. Das ist nur ein bekannt gewordenes Beispiel.



Uff (hast du eine Quelle dazu?), ich glaube eher, dass da hauptsächlich die Türkei die Finger im Spiel hatte, wenn man dagegen z.B. so etwas hier liest:









						Persönliche Daten von 50 Millionen Türken geleakt
					

Unter einer anonymen IP-Adresse wurden anscheinend die persönlichen Daten von knapp fünfzig Millionen türkischen Bürgern veröffentlicht. Neben der Nationalen Identitätsnummer und dem Vor- und Nachnamen sind auch die Namen der Eltern, das Geschlecht sowie Ort und Datum der Geburt aufgeführt. Außerdem




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Na das kann doch jeder für sich selbst, denkst du nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh je. Ich kann also die Grenzen der Datensammelei festlegen? Ach? Beim Perso, bei der folgenden Personennummer, beim verschicken einer email, bei einem Handyanruf, bei einem Festnetzanruf, bei der geplanten Maut die irgendwann kommt, beim bezahlen per Karte? Die Internetseiten habe ich mal weggelassen.
Bemüht? Sage mir mal wo ich mich wie bemühen sollte. Wie du weißt, haben die meisten Stellen das Recht die Auskunft zu verweigern. Nicht bekannt, daß kaum einer wußte, daß die Polizei corona Daten auswertet?
Und nein, dieses Leak war daran weniger beteiligt.
Und daß Alexas Tonaufnahmen in USA teilweise von Personen mitgehört werden weißt du sicher. Frag mal wer das wo macht und bei wem. Sicher bekommst du Auskunft. Vielleicht sitzen diese Angestellten auch in Deutschland oder sind zufällig deine Nachbarn.


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oh je. Ich kann also die Grenzen der Datensammelei festlegen? Ach?



Ja. Du bist so kreativ und kannst dir vorstellen, wer alles deine Daten wie, wo und wann missbraucht. Dann bist du bestimmt auch kreativ genug, dir Wege zu überlegen, so wenig Daten wie möglich preiszugeben. Das überlasse ich aber dir - möchte dir ja nix vorschreiben. Du bist die Grenze!



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bemüht? Sage mir mal wo ich mich wie bemühen sollte. Wie du weißt, haben die meisten Stellen das Recht die Auskunft zu verweigern.



Art. 15 DSGVO
Ja, das Meckern über Gesetze, deren Sinnhaftigkeit und tatsächliche Umsetzung ist einfacher als es einfach mal anzugehen, sehe ich ein. Deswegen erwarte ich auch gar nicht, dass du irgendwelche Bemühungen in der Richtung tätigen wirst.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und daß Alexas Tonaufnahmen in USA teilweise von Personen mitgehört werden weißt du sicher. Frag mal wer das wo macht und bei wem. Sicher bekommst du Auskunft. Vielleicht sitzen diese Angestellten auch in Deutschland oder sind zufällig deine Nachbarn.



1. Quelle
2. Schön blöd, wenn die da noch Menschen hinsetzen, wenn doch die KI das schon easy auswerten kann. 
Aber das Bild des Geheimagenten im verqualmten Minivan ist halt super einprägsam.

PS:

Auch Geheimdienst, Terrorabwehr und Verbrechensbekämpfung sind Funktionen/Aufgaben eines Staates.
Also ist ja eigentlich alles nach deiner Aussage hier gesagt:



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ein Staat hat nur so viele Daten zu benützen, wie man für die ihm übertragenen Aufgaben braucht.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> ...Sage mir mal wo ich mich wie bemühen sollte....


Das Problem sind weniger die regulären Vorgänge. Da sehe ich bei uns durchaus ein hohes Maß an Datenschutz. Das Problem sind für mich vor allem unreguläre Vorgänge. Eingreifen kann man nur an der Stelle, dass Daten gar nicht erst erhoben werden. Sind sie vorhanden, hat man selber jede Kontrolle verloren.

Aber versuch das Menschen zu erklären, die voller Überzeugung Paypack nutzen, Alexa alles anvertrauen und nach mehr Sicherheit schreien. Im Fernsehen sieht man jeden einzelnen Tag, sollte man alle Programm schauen, mehr Tote als es im ganzen Bundesgebiet im Jahr gibt. 

Den meisten Menschen fehlt das Verständnis für Zahlen. Stalin fasste das mit einem einfachen Satz zu sammen. _"Ein Toter ist eine Tragodie, Millionen Tote sind eine Statistik"_. Wir echauffieren uns über eine handvoll Terroropfer alle paar Jahre, aktuell sterben täglich 1000 Menschen durch die Pandemie und dieselben Menschen fordern für sich mehr Freiheiten. Es fehlt bei vielen der maßvolle und vernünftige Mittelweg.


----------



## Schori (10. Februar 2021)

Krass wie ein Forum eskalieren und vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen kann.  
Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum, den Ausweis zu digitalisieren. In anderen Ländern schon lange gelebte Realität, Schweden z.B.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Krass wie ein Forum eskalieren und vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen kann.
> Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum, den Ausweis zu digitalisieren. In anderen Ländern schon lange gelebte Realität, Schweden z.B.


In China auch. Und Gesichtserkennung an jeder Ampel auch. Man sind wir langsam.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Krass wie ein Forum eskalieren und vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen kann.
> Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum, den Ausweis zu digitalisieren. In anderen Ländern schon lange gelebte Realität, Schweden z.B.


Es geht mir um diese Passage:

_".... Das Bundesinnenministerium stellt sich im Referentenentwurf vor, dass man sich künftig per mobilem Endgerät ausweisen kann. Der Ausweis soll damit auf dem Smartphone abgelegt werden können und im Bedarfsfall den Inhaber ausweisen. Das soll über einen Schlüssel aus dem Speicher des Personalausweises möglich werden, der übertragen wird. ..."_

Was heute noch freiwillig ist, wird in zehn Jahren zur Pflicht, Verusch z.B. mal heute ohne Rechner einen Termin auf dem Amt zu bekommen. Es gibt Termine nur via Onlinereservierung. Kein Rechner, keoine Termine. Und da hört für mich der Spaß auf. Wie sollte man Vater ohne meine Hilfe z.B. einen neuen Personalausweis bekommen?


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Ja. Du bist so kreativ und kannst dir vorstellen, wer alles deine Daten wie, wo und wann missbraucht. Dann bist du bestimmt auch kreativ genug, dir Wege zu überlegen, so wenig Daten wie möglich preiszugeben. Das überlasse ich aber dir - möchte dir ja nix vorschreiben. Du bist die Grenze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube du siehst das sehr einfach und hast dich noch nicht mit Verknüpfung und anderem beschäftigt. Frag mal nach Staaten was die mit solchen Techniken machen. Und keiner hätte vorher gedacht, daß man dies mal so organisieren wird.
Wir beschweren uns über China, haben aber vieles von dieser Überwachungssoftware geliefert.
Und du weißt ja ganz genau, wer was mit welchen Daten macht.
Nicht mal der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte hatte Zugang zu allen Daten um den rechmäßigen Umgang damit zu prüfen. Schau öfter mal in die Presse.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es geht mir um diese Passage:
> 
> _".... Das Bundesinnenministerium stellt sich im Referentenentwurf vor, dass man sich künftig per mobilem Endgerät ausweisen kann. Der Ausweis soll damit auf dem Smartphone abgelegt werden können und im Bedarfsfall den Inhaber ausweisen. Das soll über einen Schlüssel aus dem Speicher des Personalausweises möglich werden, der übertragen wird. ..."_
> 
> Was heute noch freiwillig ist, wird in zehn Jahren zur Pflicht, Verusch z.B. mal heute ohne Rechner einen Termin auf dem Amt zu bekommen. Es gibt Termine nur via Onlinereservierung. Kein Rechner, keoine Termine. Und da hört für mich der Spaß auf. Wie sollte man Vater ohne meine Hilfe z.B. einen neuen Personalausweis bekommen?


So weit denken die Datenschleudern leider nicht. Mal sehen wenn diese 83 sind und die vielen organisatorischen Dinge nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. Kinderlose sind dann im Nirwana.


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Es geht doch eigentlich nur darum, den Ausweis zu digitalisieren.



"Nur" ist gut. Für manche gleicht das der Vorstellung, eine Niere bei lebendigem Leibe herausgeschnitten zu bekommen, manch Rechtsgesinnter beschwört die totale Bevormundung durch den linken Merkelstaat und andere liegen irgendwie zwischen "mäh, finde ich unsicher" und "naja, könnte man was mit anfangen". Dass das eskaliert, war vorprogrammiert.



DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man Vater ohne meine Hilfe z.B. einen neuen Personalausweis bekommen?



Gibt es für solche Fälle nicht immer noch ein Telefon?
Du musst fairerweise aber auch zugeben, dass (vor allem in Großstädten) die Bearbeitungsfälle seit Jahren weiter steigen und das unproportional zur MA-Zahl der Verwaltungen. Die Digitalisierung hilft da sowohl Bürger als auch Verwaltung. Leider bleibt da immer jemand auf der Strecke für den es eine Backup-Lösung geben muss. Solang Menschen da arbeiten, gibt es die zum Glück auch.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Schau öfter mal in die Presse.



Und dann? Um genau so paranoid zu werden? Um mir mein Hirn jeden Tag von der selben Leier über geleakte Daten, Geheimdienste, Tote, Terror, Covid, Trump, AfD etc. zermartern zu lassen?

Nein danke! Ich bin an Lösungen interessiert - nicht am ewigen Herumgekaue auf den immer gleichen Problemen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> So weit denken die Datenschleudern leider nicht. Mal sehen wenn diese 83 sind und die vielen organisatorischen Dinge nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. Kinderlose sind dann im Nirwana.



Ta, wenn die 83 sind, können die ein Handy bedienen und easy übers Web den neuen Perso direkt zu sich nach Hause liefern lassen, ohne auch nur vom Fernseh-Sessel aufzustehen. In dem Alter braucht man sich dann auch keine Gedanken mehr über Geheimdienste zu machen außer am Rommé-Tisch mit den Kumpels/-innen. Uh, schöne neue Welt.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Die Digitalisierung hilft da sowohl Bürger als auch Verwaltung. Leider bleibt da immer jemand auf der Strecke für den es eine Backup-Lösung geben muss. Solang Menschen da arbeiten, gibt es die zum Glück auch.


Lach, das hat man bei Banken auch gesagt und schwupps waren sie zu. Darfst nun die Hotline bemühen, falls du so viel Zeit hast. Und wenn du 83 bist wirst dich wundern, mit was du Probleme haben wirst. Vielleicht gehts dann gar nicht mehr mit Handy sondern läuft ganz anders.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (10. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lach, das hat man bei Banken auch gesagt und schwupps waren sie zu. Darfst nun die Hotline bemühen, falls du so viel Zeit hast. Und wenn du 83 bist wirst dich wundern, mit was du Probleme haben wirst. Vielleicht gehts dann gar nicht mehr mit Handy sondern läuft ganz anders.


In der EU wird es immer schlimmer weil im Gegensatz zur VR China hat bei uns nur eine Richtung die Deutungshoheit und die ist schon im Linken Spektrum zu suchen, in der VR China ist die Differenz weit hoeher weil jeder schei** Regionalpolitiker eine andere Meinung hat und sich man als Buerger durchaus auf dieser Basis Kritisch aeussern kann.

Mein Hausarzt war zu Corona Kritisch im September 2020 hatte er die Lizenz verloren heute arbeitet dieser in einer Fertigungsstrasse in der Industrie Freie Meinung


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lach, das hat man bei Banken auch gesagt und schwupps waren sie zu. Darfst nun die Hotline bemühen, falls du so viel Zeit hast. Und wenn du 83 bist wirst dich wundern, mit was du Probleme haben wirst. Vielleicht gehts dann gar nicht mehr mit Handy sondern läuft ganz anders.



Es gibt noch haufenweise Bankfilialen mit zig Angestellten und Kundenservice.
Außerdem sind Verwaltungen öffentlich und keine f*ing Firma in der Privatwirtschaft. Mit Stadt- oder Gemeinderäten aus der ganz normalen Bevölkerung und einem Oberhaupt, welches vom Bürger direkt gewählt ist.
Völlig unmöglich, dass Verwaltungen so dermaßen am Bürger vorbei agieren, auch wenn sie wahrlich nicht unfehlbar sind. 

Paranoides Schwarzmalen...


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Paranoides Schwarzmalen...


Nein, altersgerechte Sichtweise. 

Wir stehen kurz vor der Rente, da hat man keine Lust mehr, über jedes Stöckchen zu springen. Ich sehe genau, wie mein Vater in der heutigen Welt, die sich in den letzten dreißig Jahren massiv veränderte völlig überfordert ist und ich male mir aus, wie es mir in dreißig Jahren gehen könnte. Noch fühle ich mit pudelwohl, aber das kann sich ändern.

Mit zwanzig versteht man das oft nicht, so man keinen innigen Kontakt zu Großeltern hält, und denen zuhört, wo der Schuh drückt.


----------



## T-MAXX (10. Februar 2021)

Irgendwann werden wir alle gechipt und dann kann keiner mehr sagen: _Ich habe mein Ausweis verlegt..._
Hoffentlich wird das kein Wunsch des Bundesinnenministeriums.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (10. Februar 2021)

Doch Schweden macht es vor, die Lappen Chippen sich das schneller in die Disko reinkommen  
2018 war ich Schweden, nie mehr viele Haendler nehmen nicht mal mehr Bargeld an obwohl dies ein Offizielles Zahlungsmittel ist. Beim naechsten Stromausfall sind diese die ersten die Verhungern.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden wir alle gechipt


Ich dachte, dass passiert jetzt mit der Impfung!

Achtung, Sarkasmus


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Es gibt noch haufenweise Bankfilialen mit zig Angestellten und Kundenservice.
> Außerdem sind Verwaltungen öffentlich und keine f*ing Firma in der Privatwirtschaft. Mit Stadt- oder Gemeinderäten aus der ganz normalen Bevölkerung und einem Oberhaupt, welches vom Bürger direkt gewählt ist.
> Völlig unmöglich, dass Verwaltungen so dermaßen am Bürger vorbei agieren, auch wenn sie wahrlich nicht unfehlbar sind.
> 
> Paranoides Schwarzmalen...


Na ja, viel hast du noch nicht mitbekommen. Bei uns zieht wegen Defekt regelmäßig der Bankautomat die Karte ein. Online dauert min 2 Wochen bis du die wieder hast. Filiale? Weiter weg und die verweist auf Hotline.
Übrigens, wie war,,,,? Jeder kann sich aussuchen ob er in der Bank oder........
Habe damals schon gelacht, weil es doppelte Kosten für die Bank wären. Also anfüttern und......
So arbeitet man in der Wirtschaft. Ist natürlich nicht jedem klar der damit keine Berührung hat.
Du darfst gerne meine schnellen digitalen Arbeiten übernehmen. Ich habe einige die auf Papier 10 Minuten, digital 1 Stunde dauern. Also falls nicht gerade eine Fehlermeldung kommt.
Die die meinten, China könnte ein Überwachungsstaat werden, oder DDR, oder Türkei, oder....waren ja auch Schwarzmaler. Heute ist zu spät. Eben Pech. Die naiven haben gewonnen.
Wenn in deiner Straße, vor deiner Tür mal ne Kamera steht und deine Besucher gescannt werden reden wir weiter. Dich wird das sicher nicht stören.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass passiert jetzt mit der Impfung!
> 
> Achtung, Sarkasmus


Vielleicht hat man gemerkt, daß der Chip nicht durch die Kanüle passt und die 3 AAA Zellen zu groß sind und hinterm Ohr drücken.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2021)

Geiles Beispiel, wirklich.

Selbst dein Fernseher weiß mehr über dich als du über ihn, wird dich aber sich auch nicht stören.  eyeyeyey


----------



## PureLuck (10. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Wir stehen kurz vor der Rente, da hat man keine Lust mehr, über jedes Stöckchen zu springen.



Das ist aber dann eher ein persönliches Problem, als ein allgemeines, gesellschaftspolitisches. Ich hab das Glück, mit vielen Altersgruppen aus verschiedenen Sektoren zusammenzuarbeiten. Da sind auch 70-80 jährige dabei, die sogar Digitalisierung, also die Vereinfachung von Verwaltungsvorgängen aktiv immer wieder und wieder fordern. Meine Großeltern (um die 80), haben gar keine Zeit und Muße sich über Digitalisierung, Corona und ihre kleine Verwaltung zu ärgern. Bereits zwei Generationen wachsen komplett im Computerzeitalter auf. Davon auszugehen, dass Änderungen von 1950 bis heute den selben Einfluss (egal ob positiv oder negativ) auf die Gesellschaft haben, wie Änderungen von 2020 bis 2090 ist nicht haltbar.

Dieser Vergleich von Bankfilialen und Verwaltungen bleibt außerdem weiterhin absurd. Digitalisierung heißt nicht zwangsläufig Stellen abbauen...



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na ja, viel hast du noch nicht mitbekommen. Bei uns zieht wegen Defekt regelmäßig der Bankautomat die Karte ein. Online dauert min 2 Wochen bis du die wieder hast. Filiale? Weiter weg und die verweist auf Hotline.
> Übrigens, wie war,,,,? Jeder kann sich aussuchen ob er in der Bank oder........
> Habe damals schon gelacht, weil es doppelte Kosten für die Bank wären. Also anfüttern und......
> So arbeitet man in der Wirtschaft. Ist natürlich nicht jedem klar der damit keine Berührung hat.



Wenn ich es genau so einseitig wie du betrachte, kann ich nur sagen, Pech gehabt. Man könnte sich auch anpassen.

Was die Privatwirtschaft mit Digitalisierung der Verwaltung zu tun hat, kann ich mir aber immer noch nicht erklären.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne meine schnellen digitalen Arbeiten übernehmen. Ich habe einige die auf Papier 10 Minuten, digital 1 Stunde dauern. Also falls nicht gerade eine Fehlermeldung kommt.



Layer 8 Problem? Auf dem Dorf kein Internet? Was weiß ich... So eine Aussage ist einfach viel zu emotional und führt zu nix.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn in deiner Straße, vor deiner Tür mal ne Kamera steht und deine Besucher gescannt werden reden wir weiter. Dich wird das sicher nicht stören.



Nö, warum auch. Die für mich wichtigere Frage wäre eher, ob es meine Besucher stören würde.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Februar 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden wir alle gechipt und dann kann keiner mehr sagen: _Ich habe mein Ausweis verlegt..._
> Hoffentlich wird das kein Wunsch des Bundesinnenministeriums.


Wenn die Leute ein lustiges Tetris dafür bekommen sind 50% schon mal dabei.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Mh, ich weiß ja nicht, ob für Leute mit Doppelter Staatsangehörigkeit andere Regeln gelten, aber das ist soweit ich weiß eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> Man muß das Ding nicht mit sich rumschleppen, aber ein gültiges Dokument besitzen muß man schon (Reisepass oder Perso).
> Die ersten vertrauenswürdig aussehen Google-Ergebnisse scheinen das zu bestätigen.
> 
> ...


Mein Italienischer Ausweiß ist ja ein in Deutschland gültiges und anerkanntes Dokument
Ich muss im Stande sein mich Offiziell ausweisen zu können, und das kann ich damit selbstverständlich.
Diverse Polizei- u. Zoll- Kontrollen sowie Wohnsitz und PKW -Ummeldungen/Anmeldungen bestätigen mich darin
Selbst eine Offizielle Ummeldung von Behördenfahrzeugen(Polizei-ProViDa) ist Problemlos möglich.


----------



## mannefix (11. Februar 2021)

"Damit soll die Nutzung um die Hälfte steigen. "

Äh, das doppelte von Null  0.
Irgendwie ist bei denen in der Regierung noch weitere 20 Jahre "Neuland".
Die sollten mal PCGH mit Community ranlassen.

40 Euro für nen Perso. Die spinnen. Und danach muss man noch die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen bezahlen, auch wenn man keinen Fernseher hat. Und 5 Euro zusätzlich für ARD "PLUS" bezahlen. ?


----------

